# Una mujer se sincera: Esther Vilar



## autsaider (24 Ago 2007)

Hay un libro del 71 E varón domado en el que una mujer se sincera. 

"ESTHER VILAR excplica como ellas doman al hombre con traidores trucos para hacer de él un esclavo sumiso, y luego lo lanza afuera, a la vida hostil, para que gane dinero. «Como contraprestación» le pone «la vagina a su disposición a intervalos regulares»... Así de impetuosa e hirientemente, pero con algún encanto,resuelve Esther Vilar el arcaico enigma tejido en torno al mundo de la Mujer, y desenmascara a sus compañeras de sexo como a unas empedernidas explotadoras que obtienen su buen capital de la mera anatomía (Der Spiegel, Hamburgo)."

Aquí algunas de sus afirmaciones en el libro:

"Las mujeres pueden elegir, y eso es lo que las hace tan infinitamente superiores a los varones. Cada una de ellas puede elegir entre la forma de vida de un varón y la forma de vida de una criatura de lujo tonta y parasitaria. Casi todas ellas optan por la segunda."

"Hagan lo que hagan para impresionar a las mujeres, los varones no cuentan en el mundo de éstas. En el mundo de las mujeres no cuentan más que las mujeres."

"El valor de la mujer en sociedad no se mide por su inteligencia, sino según otros puntos de vista del todo diferentes (en realidad, no se mide en absoluto: el varón la necesita y punto final)"

"La existencia humana ofrece la elección entre un ser más animalesco -bajo, pues: parecido al de los demás animales- y un ser espiritual. La mujer escoge sin discusión la existencia animalesca."

"Si el varón se detuviera una vez, aunque sólo fuera una vez, en su ciega actividad e hiciera balance, tendría que comprobar que sus esfuerzos por vivificar espiritualmente a la mujer no le han hecho adelantar ni un paso. Que la mujer, aunque sin duda es cada día más pulida, cuidada y «cultivada», sigue presentando a su vida reivindicaciones cada vez más elevadas, pero siempre materiales, nunca espirituales."

"Para ellas el varón es una especie de máquina
que produce valores materiales. Y nadie juzga a una máquina por sus valores estéticos, sino desde puntos de vista funcionales."

"A diferencia de la mujer, el varón es hermoso, porque, a diferencia de la mujer, es un ser espiritual. Eso significa que el hombre tiene curiosidad (quiere saber cómo es el mundo que le rodea y cómo funciona)."

_Todo lo que menciona esta mujer ya lo sabían en la época de los romanos. Si leeis El arte de amar de Ovidio y literatura clásica en la que se habla en fragmentos sueltos sobre las mujeres, vereis que la obra no tiene nada de original. Aún así es curioso que sea precisamente una mujer la que haya juntado toda esa sabiduria en un solo libro._ (La cursiva final es mia)


----------



## Kasrkin (24 Ago 2007)

Totalmente cierto en cerca de un 85% de las mujeres, sobre todo lo del materialismo y la espiritualidad.


----------



## Aqua (24 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Totalmente cierto en cerca de un 85% de las mujeres, sobre todo lo del materialismo y la espiritualidad.



Claro.
Es que los hombres sois de un espiritual... 
Qué obsesión.


----------



## Kasrkin (24 Ago 2007)

Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.

Y ya un grupo de mujeres... no salen de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes.

Hablo de mujeres de un amplio rango de contextos sociales y de lugares (universidades, trabajos, etc...)


----------



## Aqua (24 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.
> 
> Y ya un grupo de mujeres... no salen de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes.
> 
> Hablo de mujeres de un amplio rango de contextos sociales y de lugares (universidades, trabajos, etc...)



Pues tienes razón, aunque yo de política y otros temas trascendentales si he hablado y hablo (no aquí), de economía no.
Pero de ahí a decir que sois unos seres espirituales, como que no.

PD. Y hablar de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes me aburre bastante, la verdad. ¿Seré rara?


----------



## autsaider (24 Ago 2007)

Aqua dijo:


> PD. Y hablar de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes me aburre bastante, la verdad. ¿Seré rara?



La prueba de que eres rarísima es que estás en este foro. Una mujer normal solo se preocupa por saber gilipolleces como que famosa le puso los cuernos a su marido y tonterias por el estilo.


----------



## Aqua (25 Ago 2007)

Tico dijo:


> La prueba de que eres rarísima es que estás en este foro. Una mujer normal solo se preocupa por saber gilipolleces como que famosa le puso los cuernos a su marido y tonterias por el estilo.



Mis compañeras de trabajo hablan bastante del Tomate y porquerías similares. Yo hago oídos sordos porque no entiendo como la gente se puede pasar el día pendiente de la vida de los demás.
En ésto reconozco que teneis bastante razón, aunque pongo la coletilla "cada persona es un mundo y hay de todo en la viña del señor", que luego meteis a todo el mundo en el mismo saco en un momentito.


----------



## Aqua (25 Ago 2007)

Disidente dijo:


> Tu sabrás.



Qué se supone que tengo que saber?


----------



## Andorrano (25 Ago 2007)

> Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.




Hombre, alguna vez si lo hacen, pero son las menos.

¿Alguien conoce algun foro donde se hablen de cosas de una minima trascendencia y esté dominado por mujeres?


----------



## Lectora_agradecida (25 Ago 2007)

En cualquier foro sobre educación de los hijos habrá más mujeres que hombres. Y ese es EL tema trascendente...
Saludos


----------



## Kasrkin (25 Ago 2007)

Aqua dijo:


> Pues tienes razón, aunque yo de política y otros temas trascendentales si he hablado y hablo (no aquí), de economía no.
> Pero de ahí a decir que sois unos seres espirituales, como que no.
> 
> PD. Y hablar de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes me aburre bastante, la verdad. ¿Seré rara?



Eres rara en el sentido de que eres estadísticamente improbable, pero no en el peyorativo. De hecho todas las mujeres deberían ser así (bueno no, que si ya es difícil aguantaros si fuerais inteligentes sería el acabose )

Y bueno claro, no todos los hombres son espirituales en vez de materialistas, sino que es más probable que un hombre lo sea que el que una mujer lo sea.


----------



## Usuario borrado (25 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.
> 
> Y ya un grupo de mujeres... no salen de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes.
> 
> Hablo de mujeres de un amplio rango de contextos sociales y de lugares (universidades, trabajos, etc...)



Muy a mi pesar, he de darte la razón. Las mujeres se aburren en cuanto empiezas a hablar de temas "serios". Al menos la mayoría de ellas.


----------



## StartingOver (25 Ago 2007)

Tico dijo:


> Hay un libro del 71 E varón domado en el que una mujer se sincera.
> 
> "ESTHER VILAR excplica como ellas doman al hombre con traidores trucos para hacer de él un esclavo sumiso, y luego lo lanza afuera, a la vida hostil, para que gane dinero. «Como contraprestación» le pone «la vagina a su disposición a intervalos regulares»... Así de impetuosa e hirientemente, pero con algún encanto,resuelve Esther Vilar el arcaico enigma tejido en torno al mundo de la Mujer, y desenmascara a sus compañeras de sexo como a unas empedernidas explotadoras que obtienen su buen capital de la mera anatomía (Der Spiegel, Hamburgo)."
> 
> ...




Es una opinion como otra cualquiera y que al tener unos 36 anios de antiguedad refleja una epoca que ya ha sido superada. Claro que hay hombres dominados inconscientemente por mujeres, hay de todo, pero no se puede generalizar, y menos en el mundo actual en el que la mujer es casi tan independiente como el hombre.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (25 Ago 2007)

El status de una mujer se determina por el tipo de hombre que pueden aspirar a atraer.

Las mujeres buscan hombres de alto status. Prefieren 10% del tiempo de un hombre de muy alto status que 100% del tiempo de un hombre de bajo status.

El hombre no necesita tener status, basta con aparentarlo.

El status de los hombres, cambia con las epocas y modas, aunque tener dinero siempre sera un signo de alto status.


----------



## pisus_magnificus (25 Ago 2007)

Pero esta Esther Villa, ¿Habla por ella misma? ¿O es que ha sido designada como representante de todas las mujeres del mundo y lo que diga ella es dogma de fé?.

Si luego sale un tío diciendo que los tíos somos unos superficiales, por ejemplo, ¿Tendremos que aceptarlo como dogma de fé?.

Esa tía será como a ella le salga de sus ovarios, y como ella serán muchas, pero ponerlo como si todas fueran así, me parece una gilipollez. En el mundo hay de todo, como en bótica.

Saludos


----------



## NaRNia (25 Ago 2007)

Exacto, en el mundo hay de todo. Pero yo opino q mas del 50% de las mujeres de hoy en dia, son como las describe la tipeja esa.
Como anécdota pondré un "nick" que lleva una amiga del MSN: TODO LO Q UNA MUJER DESEA!!! VIVAN LAS COMPRASSSSS!!!.
Así tal cual, tan materialista y con mayusculas...


----------



## NaRNia (25 Ago 2007)

Me ha gustado una parte de la dedicatoria del principio del libro: .._Y a los seres afortunados que no tiene valor mercantil, por ser demasiado viejos, demasiado feos o demasiado enfermos._
Ahí queda eso!.


----------



## krako (25 Ago 2007)

Sinceramente, las afirmaciones de este libro me parecen una auténtica mierda. Estoy en absoluto desacuerdo.


----------



## Inflaktor (25 Ago 2007)

ehhh pregunta!
Tico, Kasrkin, Martinez El Facha & Co.
Tanto jode no comerse un colín??
se os ve un tanto afectados


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Totalmente cierto en cerca de un 85% de las mujeres, sobre todo lo del materialismo y la espiritualidad.





Como que el 85% de los hombres son espirituales, jajajajja, sí, de un espiritual asombroso . Venga y no vengáis siempre con lo mismo. Hombres y mujeres espirituales los hay en todos lados.

¿Una mujer busca un hombre de "alto status"? Jajajaja, sí, en eso estamos pensando la mayoría de las que estamos aquí, en un hombre de alto status. Algunas veces me sorprende que gente que cuenta, afortunadamente, con una gran inteligencia, con posibilidad de estudiar y conocer en profundo la mente humana, sea gente tan insensible, tan poco empática, tan misógina, tan peyorativa en sus comentarios, tan absurda, tan..., cuando se supone que el conocimiento debería dar la magnificencia suficiente como para pensar de otra manera del prójimo.

Damos asco, señores.


----------



## Inconnue (25 Ago 2007)

Aqua dijo:


> PD. Y hablar de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes me aburre bastante, la verdad. ¿Seré rara?



Soy muy rara, os lo cuento:
- Me aburro yendo de tiendas, no aguanto ver más de dos seguidas.
- No entiendo de marcas de moda.
- Cuando voy al Carrefour salgo disparada a la sección de libros.
- Me gustan los coches grandes.
- Me hierve la sangre cuando alguien me dice: "si quieres echar a tu novio, quédate embarazada y el piso es para tí".
- Sigo el euribor todos los días.


----------



## NaRNia (25 Ago 2007)

Vale, vosotras dos sois "raras" (Incomue & Reallife), pero reconocer por lo menos, que muchas, pero muchas muchas chicas, son como las q describe ese libro...
Pongo un ejemplo muy superficial: Chico feo. Con cochazo. A su lado va de copiloto (sin casco) una peaso hembra.

Opción 1: la chica está con él pq le quiere por su interior.
Opción 2: El peaso coxe q lleva le pone echa una yegua desbocada (y su cartera llena de Bin Laden's más). 
Hagan apuestas señores!.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (25 Ago 2007)

Inflaktor dijo:


> ehhh pregunta!
> Tico, Kasrkin, Martinez El Facha & Co.
> Tanto jode no comerse un colín??
> se os ve un tanto afectados



Inflaktor, esta usted equivocado. Las mujeres respetan y se sienten atraidas por los hombres que no pueden controlar y que no se someten a sus caprichos. Las mujeres son un poco como los perros, de vez en cuando se rebelan pero se calman una vez que impones tu autoridad. Lo hacen para comprobar que uno es aun el jefe, eso las alivia.

Uno de los mayores errores del siglo XX fue dar el voto a las mujeres. De hecho, el pais mas solidamente democrata del mundo, Suiza, no concedio el sufragio femenino hasta 1971. El voto femenino es muy perjudicial ya que una mujer vota basada en sus emociones. Muchos de ustedes conoceran casos de mujeres que votan al candidato mas atractivo o al mas alto.

Por supuesto, el ser emocional no implica que se sea inferior intelectualmente. La naturaleza creo la mujer para dedicarse a las personas y al hombre para conseguir los recursos para dar de comer a su familia. Por supuesto que hay mujeres que pueden hacer casi todo lo que hace un hombre, pero esas mujeres no necesitan ni cuotas ni ninguna ayuda especial para destacar. De la misma manera hay hombres que son buenos con los crios.


----------



## Inflaktor (25 Ago 2007)

Martinez El Facha dijo:


> Inflaktor, esta usted equivocado. Las mujeres respetan y se sienten atraidas por los hombres que no pueden controlar y que no se someten a sus caprichos. Las mujeres son un poco como los perros, de vez en cuando se rebelan pero se calman una vez que impones tu autoridad. Lo hacen para comprobar que uno es aun el jefe, eso las alivia.
> 
> Uno de los mayores errores del siglo XX fue dar el voto a las mujeres. De hecho, el pais mas solidamente democrata del mundo, Suiza, no concedio el sufragio femenino hasta 1971. El voto femenino es muy perjudicial ya que una mujer vota basada en sus emociones. Muchos de ustedes conoceran casos de mujeres que votan al candidato mas atractivo o al mas alto.
> 
> Por supuesto, el ser emocional no implica que se sea inferior intelectualmente. La naturaleza creo la mujer para dedicarse a las personas y al hombre para conseguir los recursos para dar de comer a su familia. Por supuesto que hay mujeres que pueden hacer casi todo lo que hace un hombre, pero esas mujeres no necesitan ni cuotas ni ninguna ayuda especial para destacar. De la misma manera hay hombres que son buenos con los crios.



jejeje no te lies,

No tengo que leerme un tratado para echar un polvo cuando apetece.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (25 Ago 2007)

Inconnue dijo:


> Soy muy rara, os lo cuento:
> - Me aburro yendo de tiendas, no aguanto ver más de dos seguidas.
> - No entiendo de marcas de moda.
> - Cuando voy al Carrefour salgo disparada a la sección de libros.
> ...



Señora, el hecho que usted sea "miembra" de este distinguido foro le hace especial, o sea que no es como las otras. Si hiciesemos una encuesta entre las "miembras" de este foro veriamos que hay una mayor proporcion de mujeres racionales. Eso en estadistica se llama sesgo, es decir, la poblacion femenina de este foro es diferente al resto de la poblacion femenina, por tanto, si se extrapolase una encuesta hecha entre las foreras al resto de la poblacion femenina, apareceria un sesgo, es decir que el resultado no seria representativo. De la misma manera, una encuesta en el foro "Britney Spears" no seria representativa de todas las mujeres.


----------



## NaRNia (25 Ago 2007)

Martinez El Facha dijo:


> Uno de los mayores errores del siglo XX fue dar el voto a las mujeres. De hecho, el pais mas solidamente democrata del mundo, Suiza, no concedio el sufragio femenino hasta 1971. El voto femenino es muy perjudicial ya que una mujer vota basada en sus emociones. Muchos de ustedes conoceran casos de mujeres que votan al candidato mas atractivo o al mas alto



Claro! y si ese dia tienen la regla votarán a los rojos... 
Soberana tontería Martinez!.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (25 Ago 2007)

Inflaktor dijo:


> jejeje no te lies,
> 
> No tengo que leerme un tratado para echar un polvo cuando apetece.



Por cierto, de estos temas no hablo con las mujeres hasta que "esten en el bote". En las primeras fases me dedico a hablar de temas inofensivos o simplemente hacerla reir. Desvelo mi verdadera naturaleza despues 

En fin, estoy esperando un heredero, asi que no estoy buscando.


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

NaRNia dijo:


> Claro! y si ese dia tienen la regla votarán a los rojos...
> Soberana tontería Martinez!.




 Muy bueno.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (25 Ago 2007)

NaRNia dijo:


> Claro! y si ese dia tienen la regla votarán a los rojos...
> Soberana tontería Martinez!.




No, en mi opinion solo deberian votar las personas que tienen algo que perder. Un crio no tiene nada que perder, ni una mujer pues depende de su marido. Un chorizo tampoco ni una prostituta o un funcionario.

Solo las personas que tienen algo que perder (una renta o riqueza suficiente) deberian votar pues serian mas cuidadosas con el uso de los fondos publicos.

El sistema actual de una persona = 1 voto no vale pues el pobre votara porque le quiten el dinero a los ricos para que se lo den a el, el funcionario votara para que haya mas funcionarios, el libertino votara para que haya libertinaje...etc eso conduce al aumento del gasto pblico y a la bancarrota.

Les recuerdo que la mayoria de los estados occidentales estarian en bancarrota si adoptasen las normas contables que usan las empresas (es decir si los estados estimasen el Valor Neto Presente de lo que han prometido pagar de jubilaciones).


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Martinez El Facha dijo:


> No, en mi opinion solo deberian votar las personas que tienen algo que perder. Un crio no tiene nada que perder, *ni una mujer pues depende de su marido*. Un chorizo tampoco ni una prostituta o un funcionario.
> 
> Solo las personas que tienen algo que perder (una renta o riqueza suficiente) deberian votar pues serian mas cuidadosas con el uso de los fondos publicos.
> 
> ...



Joé, Martínez, que no todas las mujeres dependen de un hombre, eso era hace medio siglo. ¿Qué nos metes es el "status" de infans-infantis o puer-pueris o también en el de imbecilitas? 

La vida está cambiando, para bien o para mal, pero está cambiando.


----------



## LOLIPOP (25 Ago 2007)

NaRNia dijo:


> Vale, vosotras dos sois "raras" (Incomue & Reallife), pero reconocer por lo menos, que muchas, pero muchas muchas chicas, son como las q describe ese libro...
> Pongo un ejemplo muy superficial: Chico feo. Con cochazo. A su lado va de copiloto (sin casco) una peaso hembra.
> 
> Opción 1: la chica está con él pq le quiere por su interior.
> ...



Opción 3: las que no son "peaso hembra" "yegua desbocada" no son mujeres.


----------



## pisus_magnificus (25 Ago 2007)

Voy a entrar un poco en la generalización del hilo (perdón si se me vá la olla).

Desde hace tiempo llevo participando en este foro. He visto a gente hablar de sus condiciones políticas, de sus creencias, de sus gustos y también de sus problemas (problemas en el trabajo, problemas con las mujeres, etc).

Lo curioso es que la gente a la hora de hablar de sus problemas, siempre le ha echado la culpa de todo al empedrado (si gano solo x es por la sociedad, si no tengo pareja es porque las mujeres son unas arpías, etc). Todavía no he visto a nadie hacer autocrítica, a nadie.Y no viene mal a veces mirarse su propio ombligo.

Que hay muchas mujeres "arpías" por ahí, es cierto. Pero también es cierto, que lo que hacen muchas veces es aprovecharse de la simpleza de los tíos. Y es que hay que reconocerlo , somos más simples que el mecanismo de un botijo. Las tías saben que para ligarse y dominar a un tío solo necesitan controlar a 2 de sus órganos. El primero, la vista. Una tía buena que entre por los ojos, ya te tiene a huevo. Una vez ganada la vista, falta dominar tu segundo órgano: el pito. Con eso ya nos tienen pillados por los huevos (nunca mejor dicho). Los tíos somos capaces de estar saliendo con una tía que no nos aporta nada, simplemente porque está buena.

También es verdad que con los años cambiamos un poco. Te siguen conquistando igual, pero también valoras otras cosas. Puedes liarte con una tía menor que tú y que sea bastante pava, pero a diferencia de cuando eres joven, la aguantas poco, porque te acabas cansando de ser su pareja y su padre.

Lo de que las tías pasan de hablar de política y tal. Pues como siempre, hay de todo. Hay tías que les encanta el futbol y saben más que yo, así como tías de profundas convicciones políticas que podrían estar discutiendo horas sobre el tema. Y luego hay tías que en muchos temas a mí y a algunos más nos dan mil vueltas (y no me refiero a visillos). Y no me tengo que salir de este foro.

Por lo demás, y ya en pleno divague. Creo que muchas veces tenemos la raiz de nuestros problemas en la sociedad en la que vivimos. Desde que nacemos nos imponen unas normas (que es bueno y malo) y unas costumbres. Desde niños nos enseñan (en la tele, en las películas de Hollywood -que daño han hecho-) a que de mayores vamos a ser unos trabajadores con un gran sueldo, con una casa de ensueño con piscina y una mujer perfecta con la que viviremos felices el resto de nuestras vidas y tendremos unos hijos estupendos. Y a fé que es cierto, muchos estamos de alquiler, pero cuando bajen los pisos , ¿No vamos a comprar? ¿Porqué?.

Cuando ves que llegas a una edad y no has cumplido todos estos sueños, pues empiezas a echarle la culpa de tus problemas y de los "fracasos" (si así se puede llamar) a todo lo que te rodea. A lo mejor la culpa es de la mierda de mundo ideal que nos han vendido.

Perdón por el rollo. Y no olvidemos que hablamos en terminos generales. Habrá excepciones, of course.

Saludos.


----------



## Kasrkin (25 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> Algunas veces me sorprende que gente que cuenta, afortunadamente, con una gran inteligencia, con posibilidad de estudiar y conocer en profundo la mente humana, sea gente tan insensible, tan poco empática, tan misógina, tan peyorativa en sus comentarios, tan absurda, tan..., cuando se supone que el conocimiento debería dar la magnificencia suficiente como para pensar de otra manera del prójimo.



Oye que yo digo lo que digo sobre las mujeres porque es cierto, si me dieran a elegir no me gustaría que fuesen así pero es que es la realidad.



pisus_magnificus dijo:


> Creo que muchas veces tenemos la raiz de nuestros problemas en la sociedad en la que vivimos. Desde que nacemos nos imponen unas normas (que es bueno y malo) y unas costumbres. Desde niños nos enseñan (en la tele, en las películas de Hollywood -que daño han hecho-) a que de mayores vamos a ser unos trabajadores con un gran sueldo, con una casa de ensueño con piscina y una mujer perfecta con la que viviremos felices el resto de nuestras vidas y tendremos unos hijos estupendos. Y a fé que es cierto, muchos estamos de alquiler, pero cuando bajen los pisos , ¿No vamos a comprar? ¿Porqué?.
> 
> Cuando ves que llegas a una edad y no has cumplido todos estos sueños, pues empiezas a echarle la culpa de tus problemas y de los "fracasos" (si así se puede llamar) a todo lo que te rodea. A lo mejor la culpa es de la mierda de mundo ideal que nos han vendido.



http://www.goear.com/listen.php?v=949c596


----------



## LOLIPOP (25 Ago 2007)

pisus_magnificus dijo:


> Voy a entrar un poco en la generalización del hilo (perdón si se me vá la olla).
> 
> Desde hace tiempo llevo participando en este foro. He visto a gente hablar de sus condiciones políticas, de sus creencias, de sus gustos y también de sus problemas (problemas en el trabajo, problemas con las mujeres, etc).
> 
> ...



suscribo en parte, creo que la gente se complica demasiado, intentamos racionalizar las cosas cuando todo está sobre la mesa. Cuando saciamos nuestras necesidades ya no nos cuestionamos estas cosas ¿a que no?


----------



## autsaider (25 Ago 2007)

Una mujer lista, Ann Coulter, demostró con datos que si no se hubiera dejado votar a las mujeres los democrátas no habrían ganado una sola eleción desde que se les dió el voto a ellas. Y proponía quitarles el derecho a voto por el bien del país y por su propio bien.


----------



## juan diego (25 Ago 2007)

*"Eso significa que el hombre tiene curiosidad (quiere saber cómo es el mundo que le rodea y cómo funciona)."*

generalizar, siempre es un error!!!

También podemos decir que el forocoches esta lleno de varones, así como los de futbol. Se referirá a esos hombres la frase?

O esas manadas de hombres, que inundan los bares en congregación debatirán de Platón y astrofísica, entre partidita y copita.

Y llevará la curiosidad a proyectar el chorrito de la orina, fuera del recipiente donde debe entrar, normalmente de un orden de magnitud muy superior al própio chorrito.

No es por negar, los datos que aportáis, pero como hombre, tengo curiosidad por el mundo que me rodea, y suelo ver defectos y virtudes, en ambos lados.

Saludos


----------



## Pakirrín (25 Ago 2007)

LOLIPOP dijo:


> suscribo en parte, creo que la gente se complica demasiado, intentamos racionalizar las cosas cuando todo está sobre la mesa. Cuando saciamos nuestras necesidades ya no nos cuestionamos estas cosas ¿a que no?




Una pregunta: tú...cómo te quedaste así....??; te resbalaste de las manos del tocólogo al nacer y te golpeaste la cabeza quizás....:


----------



## Pakirrín (25 Ago 2007)

Tico dijo:


> Una mujer lista, Ann Coulter, demostró con datos que si no se hubiera dejado votar a las mujeres los democrátas no habrían ganado una sola eleción desde que se les dió el voto a ellas. Y proponía quitarles el derecho a voto por el bien del país y por su propio bien.




La mujer debería estar bajo la tutela del hombre, y ya verías como éste país, iría de perlas....


Ya vendrán el resto de los amigos moros, ya.....


http://www.webislam.com/default.asp?idn=9043


----------



## LOLIPOP (25 Ago 2007)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Una pregunta: tú...cómo te quedaste así....??; te resbalaste de las manos del tocólogo al nacer y te golpeaste la cabeza quizás....:



léete de nuevo tu mensaje, a lo mejor tengas algo que pensar en tu cumple


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Tico dijo:


> Una mujer lista, Ann Coulter, demostró con datos que si no se hubiera dejado votar a las mujeres los democrátas no habrían ganado una sola eleción desde que se les dió el voto a ellas. Y proponía quitarles el derecho a voto por el bien del país y por su propio bien.




Da la triste casualidad que los que piensan como tú son listos, y los que no piensan como tú, son tontos. Bonita dicotomía.

Cada uno de nosotros podemos pensar lo mismo que tú, pero al contrario


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Oye que yo digo *lo que digo sobre las mujeres porque es cierto,* si me dieran a elegir no me gustaría que fuesen así pero es que es la realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goear.com/listen.php?v=949c596




Pues que seguridad tan aplastante que tienes sobre las cosas, ojalá yo tuviera esa seguridad sobre muchas cosas.

Acuérdate de eso de "sólo sé que no sé nada". 

Saludos.


----------



## Kasrkin (25 Ago 2007)

Es que ha sido el resultado de largos debates con multitud de personas, hombres y mujeres.

De todas formas yo hablo de *la mayoría en la sociedad*, que no me puedes negar que no son las "jennys" (en jovenes) y las "visilleras" (en adultas). Si no estás de acuerdo estoy espectante a una explicación.


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Es que ha sido el resultado de largos debates con multitud de personas, hombres y mujeres.
> 
> De todas formas yo hablo de *la mayoría en la sociedad*, que no me puedes negar que no son las "jennys" (en jovenes) y las "visilleras" (en adultas). Si no estás de acuerdo estoy espectante a una explicación.



No te lo niego, ni mucho menos, a mí también me gusta dialogar con la gente para compartir opiniones. Pero también hay "yonis" que más tarde se convierten en "casposos barrigones". Están ahí, eso es inevitable, pero los hay tanto de un sexo como de otro. 

Hablemos de personas, de gentes, no de hombres y mujeres como si el del otro género fuera el mismísimo demonio. Por experiencia personal podría pensar que todos los hombres son unos hi...., pero no lo pienso porque todavía creo en la bondad de la raza humana. Seré una ingenua, no lo dudo, pero mis conceptos los tengo claros.

Saludos.


----------



## SoyRara (25 Ago 2007)

LOLIPOP dijo:


> suscribo en parte, creo que la gente se complica demasiado, intentamos racionalizar las cosas cuando todo está sobre la mesa. Cuando saciamos nuestras necesidades ya no nos cuestionamos estas cosas ¿a que no?



Cuando saciamos las necesidades nos cuestionamos que hubiera pasado si en vez de... hubiera.... 

Volvemos a la insatisfacción y a empezar again


----------



## LOLIPOP (25 Ago 2007)

SoyRara dijo:


> Cuando saciamos las necesidades nos cuestionamos que hubiera pasado si en vez de... hubiera....
> 
> Volvemos a la insatisfacción y a empezar again



por suerte la vida da segundas oportunidades


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (25 Ago 2007)

¿Esto lo ha dicho una mujer?

:

Jo Dó


----------



## Pakirrín (25 Ago 2007)

maga dijo:


> Esther Vilar, que mujer más retorcida.
> Al parecer cuenta su caso, y la muy hija de puta se cree que todas las mujeres son como ella!!!:




Que te calles Karmele!!!......


...sabrás tú de Esther, si tú no eres nadie...:o


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (25 Ago 2007)

maga dijo:


> Esther Vilar, que mujer más retorcida.
> Al parecer cuenta su caso, y la muy hija de puta se cree que todas las mujeres son como ella!!!:



Cómo jode escuchar o leer ciertas cosas por parte de una mujer...eeeeeeein?


----------



## Neo2007 (25 Ago 2007)

El problema con las mujeres está bien definido.
Pero me pregunto cuales son las mejores tácticas para actuar en consecuencia con una arpia o con pijillas que se lo tienen muy creido y conseguir, no sólo que ella no te manipule, sinó que ella te vaya detrás. 

Ignorarlas?
Comprarme BMW+Pisito+Traje de Armani+..?


----------



## Sadie (25 Ago 2007)

Neo2007 dijo:


> El problema con las mujeres está bien definido.
> Pero me pregunto cuales son las mejores tácticas para actuar en consecuencia con una arpia o con pijillas que se lo tienen muy creido y conseguir, no sólo que ella no te manipule, sinó que ella te vaya detrás.
> 
> Ignorarlas?
> Comprarme BMW+Pisito+Traje de Armani+..?



Yo desde luego me inclinaría por la primera opción, es lo que hago con los tíos que no me gustan


----------



## pisus_magnificus (25 Ago 2007)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Que te calles Karmele!!!......
> 
> 
> ...sabrás tú de Esther, si tú no eres nadie...:o



Don Pako, 

creo que se puede llamar a la gente tonta, boba, gili, no tienes ni idea o lo que te venga en gana. Pero de ahí a despreciar a alguien como un ser inferior (no eres nadie), va un trecho. Podías haberle dicho que no tiene ni idea y ya está.

Y se lo digo con el respeto que sabe que le tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kasrkin (25 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> No te lo niego, ni mucho menos, a mí también me gusta dialogar con la gente para compartir opiniones. Pero también hay "yonis" que más tarde se convierten en "casposos barrigones". Están ahí, eso es inevitable, pero los hay tanto de un sexo como de otro.



Es cierto que al solamente hablar de las mujeres, parece que estaba dando por hecho que todos los hombres son perfectos. Claro que no es así, hay muchos hombres que son materialistas egoístas, engañan emocionalmente a las mujeres solamente por conseguir sexo y demás. Lo que quería decir es que en lo relativo a tener parejas por el interés económico, en proporción, he visto a MUCHAS más mujeres que hombres y que todavía no he visto a una sola mujer hablar de temas con un mínimo de trascendencia (a hombres tampoco muchos, pero es que a mujeres NI UNA).

Sé que existen porque sino no habría mujeres en un foro de este tipo y si todas fuerais visilleras o jennys, solamente responderíais algo del estilo a: "_eres un inmaduro y un crío_" 



reallife dijo:


> Hablemos de personas, de gentes, no de hombres y mujeres como si el del otro género fuera el mismísimo demonio. *Por experiencia personal podría pensar que todos los hombres son unos hi....*, pero no lo pienso porque todavía creo en la bondad de la raza humana. Seré una ingenua, no lo dudo, pero mis conceptos los tengo claros.



De todas formas son apreciaciones personales porque a mí he pasa justo lo contrario.

Otra cosa que he notado es que los hombres son menos retorcidos que las mujeres, pueden ser malos pero de una forma más "clara". En cambio hay muchas mujeres que sin ser malas son sorprendentemente retorcidas.


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Neo2007 dijo:


> El problema con las mujeres está bien definido.
> Pero me pregunto cuales son las mejores tácticas para actuar en consecuencia con una arpia o con pijillas que se lo tienen muy creido y conseguir, no sólo que ella no te manipule, sinó que ella te vaya detrás.
> 
> Ignorarlas?
> Comprarme BMW+Pisito+Traje de Armani+..?




¿pero tú saldrías con una arpía o con una pijilla? ¿Y encima quieres que te vaya detrás? :

Bueno, si sólo quieres un polvete lo puedo entender.

Pero te puedo asegurar que en las primeras conversaciones ya sabes con qué tipo de mujer te has topado. Ya está en tu mano tomarlo o dejarlo...

Pues no sabía yo que los hombres le dais tantas vueltas al asunto y tampoco sabía que podéis poneros más capas que una cebolla para que no os hagan daño :o


Muerta me hayo.


----------



## autsaider (25 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> Da la triste casualidad que los que piensan como tú son listos, y los que no piensan como tú, son tontos. Bonita dicotomía.
> 
> Cada uno de nosotros podemos pensar lo mismo que tú, pero al contrario



No es casualidad. En la Biblia lo explica. "Para ellos esto es locura" dice la Biblia. Pero no te voy a dar explicaciones porque no se debe dar perlas a los cerdos.


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Es cierto que al solamente hablar de las mujeres, parece que estaba dando por hecho que todos los hombres son perfectos. Claro que no es así, hay muchos hombres que son materialistas egoístas, engañan emocionalmente a las mujeres solamente por conseguir sexo y demás. Lo que quería decir es que en lo relativo a tener parejas por el interés económico, en proporción, he visto a MUCHAS más mujeres que hombres y que todavía no he visto a una sola mujer hablar de temas con un mínimo de trascendencia (a hombres tampoco muchos, pero es que a mujeres NI UNA).
> 
> Sé que existen porque sino no habría mujeres en un foro de este tipo y si todas fuerais visilleras o jennys, solamente responderíais algo del estilo a: "_eres un inmaduro y un crío_"
> 
> ...


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Tico dijo:


> No es casualidad. En la Biblia lo explica. "Para ellos esto es locura" dice la Biblia. Pero no te voy a dar explicaciones porque no se debe dar perlas a los cerdos.




Tus comentarios te delatan como persona


----------



## pisus_magnificus (25 Ago 2007)

El día que por fín la iglesia reconozca (es vox populi) que Jesús estaba 'empepitao' con MM (y no me refiero a MysteryMan) , a alguno le va a dar un flato.

Ahora, que si nos fiamos de un libro que dice que a una mujer la encintó una paloma.


----------



## Kasrkin (25 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> Lo que tú ves como retorcido para una mujer puede ser normal, y lo que yo veo como cabezonería (por mis collons que lo hago) tú lo puedes ver como una virtud.



Compara un grupo típico de hombres con uno de mujeres, lo que dicen y lo que están pensando en realidad...

Diálogo entre hombres:

-_Maricón, ¿pero qué haces?_ (Jajaja, este como siempre)
-_Hijo de puta, no me vaciles que te meto_ (Si es que no cambia)

Diálogo entre mujeres:

-_He ido con mi novio a mirar pisos en el Barriosuperpijo y estamos pensando en comprar un Cocheparaaparentar ¿y tú qué tal?_ (Jódete hija de puta, mira qué bien me va)
-_¿Sí? Pues yo tan feliz con mi novio de toda la vida, estamos enamoradísimos y nos queremos más que a nadie_ (Pero mira que eres puta y superficial)



¿No has estado nunca en un grupo de mujeres y se han criticado entre ellas cuando una iba al baño? En hombres lo normal que pase es que uno diga "_joder cuanto tarda el maricón este, seguro que se la está cascando_"


*Todo esto son generalizaciones sin ánimo de ser verdades absolutas en todas y cada una de las personas



reallife dijo:


> Y me alegro que te haya ido muy bien con las féminas.



No no, con lo de lo contrario quería decir que por la experiencia personal podría pensar que TODAS las *mujeres* son unas hijas de puta.


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

pisus_magnificus dijo:


> El día que por fín la iglesia reconozca (es vox populi) que Jesús estaba 'empepitao' con MM (y no me refiero a MysteryMan) , a alguno le va a dar un flato.
> 
> Ahora, que si nos fiamos de un libro que dice que a una mujer la encintó una paloma.




Jajajajaja, lo de Mistery Man te ha quedao de dulce


----------



## reallife (25 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Compara un grupo típico de hombres con uno de mujeres, lo que dicen y lo que están pensando en realidad...
> 
> Diálogo entre hombres:
> 
> ...




Pues para eso está la capacidad de elección que tenemos todo el mundo. Jamás en la vida saldría/sería amiga de "señoritas" como ésas, qué quieres que te diga, porque no me merecen ningún respeto como personas. 

Pero al mismo tiempo que se hacen generalizaciones, están las individualidades, y es hermoso apreciarlas, porque esas individualidades es lo que te hacen ser genuino, único en este mundo. Y qué bonito poder descubrir cómo es una persona (nunca digo hombre o mujer). Luego está la capacidad de decidir si vale la pena esa persona o no, o si los caracteres son compatibles o no, porque es cierto que en algunas ocasiones dos bellísimas personas no son compatibles como parejas.

En cuanto a lo último que dices, te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí. Pero has dicho "podría pensar" que son todas unas hijas de puta. Si has dicho que "podría pensar" es que dejas un resquicio a la posibilidad de creer que haya alguna mujer que no lo sea, y eso ya te honra. De las malas experiencias también se aprende.

Pienso que todo el mundo es bueno hasta que alquien me demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## Pakirrín (25 Ago 2007)

maga dijo:


> La verdad... que educadito que es pisus, es admirable, una cualidad que me gustaría para mí, pero que lamentablemente aunque a veces hago el esfuerzo, no la tengo, pero seguiré intentándolo... pero ahora... no es el momento
> 
> más que nada porque Pakirrin me parece un viejo pelotudo, y se lo digo a él con el respeto que sabe que NO le tengo.



Tú a mi.....me la chupas!!!


----------



## Kasrkin (25 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> Pues para eso está la capacidad de elección que tenemos todo el mundo. Jamás en la vida saldría/sería amiga de "señoritas" como ésas, qué quieres que te diga, porque no me merecen ningún respeto como personas.
> 
> Pero al mismo tiempo que se hacen generalizaciones, están las individualidades, y es hermoso apreciarlas, porque esas individualidades es lo que te hacen ser genuino, único en este mundo. Y qué bonito poder descubrir cómo es una persona (nunca digo hombre o mujer). Luego está la capacidad de decidir si vale la pena esa persona o no, o si los caracteres son compatibles o no, porque es cierto que en algunas ocasiones dos bellísimas personas no son compatibles como parejas.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, estas generalizaciones parten de sentimientos individuales habituales, pero luego cada persona cambia. Lo que pasa es que si no soportas de ninguna forma una característica determinada (por ejemplo las jennis) tienes que guiarte por esas generalizaciones para evitar disgustos.

Yo en cambio prefiero intuir cómo es una persona (también hombre o mujer) para saber de antemano si disfrutaría relacionandome con él o ella, en vez de "_lanzarme a la piscina_".

Lo cierto es que por lo pelos y pienso que todas son unas hijas de puta  supongo que por una mezcla entre estadística, esperanza y una sola que conocí que no lo era.


----------



## Aqua (26 Ago 2007)

NaRNia dijo:


> Exacto, en el mundo hay de todo. Pero yo opino q mas del 50% de las mujeres de hoy en dia, son como las describe la tipeja esa.
> Como anécdota pondré un "nick" que lleva una amiga del MSN: TODO LO Q UNA MUJER DESEA!!! VIVAN LAS COMPRASSSSS!!!.
> Así tal cual, tan materialista y con mayusculas...



Tu amiga es un poco.... un pocoooo... superficial.


----------



## Aqua (26 Ago 2007)

NaRNia dijo:


> Vale, vosotras dos sois "raras" (Incomue & Reallife), pero reconocer por lo menos, que muchas, pero muchas muchas chicas, son como las q describe ese libro...
> Pongo un ejemplo muy superficial: Chico feo. Con cochazo. A su lado va de copiloto (sin casco) una peaso hembra.
> 
> Opción 1: la chica está con él pq le quiere por su interior.
> ...



Pues te voy a decir una cosa, está claro que un caramelo nos gusta a cualquiera. Pero tanto hablar de las tías y no sabeis la cantidad de tíos guaperillas que hay que son gilipollas, unos creídos que no hay quien los aguante, que se creen que el mundo gira en torno a ellos y están encantados de conocerse. Con esos, echas a correr y no paras porque dan muchísima pereza.


----------



## Aqua (26 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> Kasrkin dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es cierto que al solamente hablar de las mujeres, parece que estaba dando por hecho que todos los hombres son perfectos. Claro que no es así, hay muchos hombres que son materialistas egoístas, engañan emocionalmente a las mujeres solamente por conseguir sexo y demás. Lo que quería decir es que en lo relativo a tener parejas por el interés económico, en proporción, he visto a MUCHAS más mujeres que hombres y que todavía no he visto a una sola mujer hablar de temas con un mínimo de trascendencia (a hombres tampoco muchos, pero es que a mujeres NI UNA).
> ...


----------



## Kasrkin (26 Ago 2007)

Las mujeres tienen una inteligencia media que oscila en un intervalo pequeño de margen, en cambio los hombres tienen un pico y un fondo de oscilación más grande pero de mayores valores.

Vamos que es difícil que una mujer sea más inteligente o más tonta que unos intervalos, en los hombres puede oscilar más pero el pico de inteligencia es mayor.


----------



## reallife (26 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Por supuesto, estas generalizaciones parten de sentimientos individuales habituales, pero luego cada persona cambia. Lo que pasa es que si no soportas de ninguna forma una característica determinada (por ejemplo las jennis) tienes que guiarte por esas generalizaciones para evitar disgustos.
> 
> *Yo en cambio prefiero intuir cómo es una persona *(también hombre o mujer) para saber de antemano si disfrutaría relacionandome con él o ella, en vez de "_lanzarme a la piscina_".
> 
> Lo cierto es que por lo pelos y pienso que *todas son unas hijas de puta * supongo que por una mezcla entre estadística, esperanza y una sola que conocí que no lo era.




Hola, buenos días (o tardes). Lo primero que he marcado en negrita, pues tienes razón, la intuición pocas veces falla.

Y en cuanto a lo segundo, lo siento, yo no pienso que todos los hombres son unos hijos de puta, porque sé positivamente que no lo son. No se puede decir que todos los perros son agresivos, ni que todas las serpientes son venenosas. Que ha habido uno o dos que me han demostrado que sí lo son, pues con irme (que es lo que hice) me sobra. 

Ya lo he dicho antes, para mí todo el mundo es bueno y sanote hasta que me demuestren lo contrario. Lo que sí sé es que no me voy a acercar a un grupo de canis no por nada, sino porque creo que no voy a encontrar tema de conversación con ellos (o a lo mejor sí, soy polifacética ). Lo de salir con un tío con estética skin, pues como que tampoco, creo que no vamos a ser compatibles como amigos porque con su ropa está diciéndome que tiene una forma de pensar que no es acorde con la mía.

Pero generalizar por generalizar no, de esa manera se pierden muchas cosas bonitas de la vida por desconocimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## reallife (26 Ago 2007)

Aqua dijo:


> reallife dijo:
> 
> 
> > Qué malaaaa... Tú encima metiendo el dedo en el ojo...
> ...


----------



## Kasrkin (26 Ago 2007)

Generalizando también se ahorran muchas otras cosas malas.


----------



## luarca (27 Ago 2007)

*Una admiradora.*

Señor Tico, desde que leo sus sesudos comentarios aqui, un nuevo mundo se ha abierto a mis ojos, y he de decirle que estoy en un sin vivir, y en alta espera, espera de que usted abandone por un momento, su refugio postapocaliptico, y pueda darme el favor de su presencia, por que si lo reconozco, su palabra desata en mi lo más profundo, la llamada de la selva, he de decir que suspiro por conocerle, no creo que haya experiencia comparable, asi que nada me conformare a soñar con usted en la distancia.


----------



## nam (27 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.
> 
> Y ya un grupo de mujeres... no salen de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes.
> 
> Hablo de mujeres de un amplio rango de contextos sociales y de lugares (universidades, trabajos, etc...)




Relee mis mensajes en este foro y luego me dices que solo hablo de trapos y maquillaje :

Lo vuestro (lo tuyo y otros cuantos del foro) no es normal, os lo juro que no es normal. No me extranya que no os comais una rosca y que no encontreis pareja, novia o mujer....si yo (cuando estaba soltera) os llego a conocer y me soltais estas cosas...desde luego que conmigo no ligabais nada!


----------



## malagueña (27 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.
> 
> Y ya un grupo de mujeres... no salen de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes.
> 
> Hablo de mujeres de un amplio rango de contextos sociales y de lugares (universidades, trabajos, etc...)



Pues no sé con qué tipo de mujeres te juntas tú.

En serio, en este foro hay mucho machista, frustrado, malfollado... 

Aun así estoy de acuerdo en que hay muchas "maripuris" pero también hay mucho tío futbolero-cervecero... tópicos hay para todos...

Y si nos da la gana hablar de bolso, ropa o maquillajes pues hablamos. A ver si ahora nos vas a tener tú que decir de qué hablamos... :

Yo flipo.

Ah y la tal Esther ésta ha hecho un libro muy propio para que lo lean los tíos y crean que han descubierto América... un bodrio vaya (por los extractos que ha puesto Tico)
(Que Tico también es pa echarle de comer aparte).
He dicho.


----------



## malagueña (27 Ago 2007)

nam dijo:


> Relee mis mensajes en este foro y luego me dices que solo hablo de trapos y maquillaje :
> 
> Lo vuestro (lo tuyo y otros cuantos del foro) no es normal, os lo juro que no es normal. No me extranya que no os comais una rosca y que no encontreis pareja, novia o mujer....si yo (cuando estaba soltera) os llego a conocer y me soltais estas cosas...desde luego que conmigo no ligabais nada!



lo suscribo todo.


----------



## Karen77 (27 Ago 2007)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Yo en mi puta vida he visto a una mujer hablar de política, economía o cualquier tipo de tema "trascendental" del estilo por su iniciativa; al contrario, los evitan en cuanto pueden por temas banales.
> 
> Y ya un grupo de mujeres... no salen de bolsos, ropa y maquillajes.
> 
> Hablo de mujeres de un amplio rango de contextos sociales y de lugares (universidades, trabajos, etc...)



Claro, claro. Hablar de fútbol, de la playstation y del último cacharrito que os habéis pillado en el media markt o del coche o moto que os molaría tener (si es que no la tenéis) también es súper trascendental. 

Yo también hablo de un amplio rango de contexto solcial y de lugares (universidades, trabajo, etc...)

Es que se tiene que leer cada cosa...no me extraña que estéis rebotados con cierto tipo de mujeres (y buena parte de los hombres, que los hombres siempre chuleais de camaradería y os pegáis cada puñalada por la espalda cuando podéis, que es para flipar). 

Tenéis lo que os merecéis.


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

Karen77 dijo:


> Tenéis lo que os merecéis.




Exactamente; ....y unas buenas pollas, para percutir todos aquellos chochos que nos encontramos de pago o no, por la vida; no tenemos que aguantar una barriga durante 9 meses; si nos pone una jueza feminazi de patitas en la rue, tenemos a otra con los brazos abiertos, y el coño más abierto todavía; no tenemos la regla,...nos meamos fuera del tigre (yo,aposta), y no pasaná!! y tú lo quitas con la fregona o te mojas el culo, como prefieras...aguantamos más bebiendo, y en los curros, pos ya sabes....siempre ganaré más que tú, a no ser que te metas a puta; claro que para eso....hay que valer.

Ale!!, duerme un rato la siesta que te hace falta para bajar el subidón de la regla.


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

maga dijo:


> Yo a usted... ya se lo dije alguna vez, no lo toco ni con traje de buzo y escafandras ::



Más quisieras relamer las mieles de la plazoleta de mi capullo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Karen77 (27 Ago 2007)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Exactamente; ....y unas buenas pollas, para percutir todos aquellos chochos que nos encontramos de pago o no, por la vida; no tenemos que aguantar una barriga durante 9 meses; si nos pone una jueza feminazi de patitas en la rue, tenemos a otra con los brazos abiertos, y el coño más abierto todavía; no tenemos la regla,...nos meamos fuera del tigre (yo,aposta), y no pasaná!! y tú lo quitas con la fregona o te mojas el culo, como prefieras...aguantamos más bebiendo, y en los curros, pos ya sabes....siempre ganaré más que tú, a no ser que te metas a puta; claro que para eso....hay que valer.
> 
> Ale!!, duerme un rato la siesta que te hace falta para bajar el subidón de la regla.



Tú serás el primero que perderás el culo por alguna subnormal que no sólo te sacará la pasta sino que te dejará depresivo perdido, si es que alguna se digna a mirarte. O si ya la tienes durmiendo al lado, que es lo más probable.


----------



## nam (27 Ago 2007)

Pakirrín dijo:


> y en los curros, pos ya sabes....siempre ganaré más que tú, a no ser que te metas a puta; claro que para eso....hay que valer.



Me apuesto una botella de cacique que yo gano mas dinero que tu... y que he ganado mas que tu en cada uno de mis trabajos...

Mucho chocho, mucho yo puedo irme con la que quiera pero bien alterados que estais...porque no me creo para nada que os podais ir con la quereis y tampoco creo que ser hombre sea especialmente mejor que ser mujer :


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

Karen77 dijo:


> Tú serás el primero que perderás el culo por alguna subnormal que no sólo te sacará la pasta sino que te dejará depresivo perdido, si es que alguna se digna a mirarte. O si ya la tienes durmiendo al lado, que es lo más probable.




Hombre...! he tenido unas 14 0 15, y la que me quedan...!!

ya...; pero es más lista que tú, y vive de putamadre; tú en cambio, andas sola y jodida....luego: jo-de-te, fea!.


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

nam dijo:


> Me apuesto una botella de cacique que yo gano mas dinero que tu... y que he ganado mas que tu en cada uno de mis trabajos...
> 
> Mucho chocho, mucho yo puedo irme con la que quiera pero bien alterados que estais...porque no me creo para nada que os podais ir con la quereis y tampoco creo que ser hombre sea especialmente mejor que ser mujer :




La perderías, por tonta; no vés que yo no curro y tú en cambio, si te tienes que arrastrar por 4 perras...??; vés como eres tonta...??


Ciao, "realizada"; que te cunda!



( y si eres tío, ponlo en masculino singular)


----------



## nam (27 Ago 2007)

Pakirrín dijo:


> La perderías, por tonta; no vés que yo no curro y tú en cambio, si te tienes que arrastrar por 4 perras...??; vés como eres tonta...??
> 
> 
> Ciao, "realizada"; que te cunda!
> ...




Que no curras? No me digas que vives de tus putas...

4 perras dice! je! ya te gustaria a ti trabajar por lo que gano...


----------



## Karen77 (27 Ago 2007)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Hombre...! he tenido unas 14 0 15, y la que me quedan...!!
> 
> ya...; pero es más lista que tú, y vive de putamadre; tú en cambio, andas sola y jodida....luego: jo-de-te, fea!.



Ui, solo has tenido 14 ó 15? qué poco follas...

Ya se nota.


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

*LA ENVIDIA DE PENE, QUE ES MU MALA!!!!:*

















*COMO PODEMOS OBSERVAR; SON WAPISIMOS, ESTAS FEMINISTAS Y FEMINISTOS:*


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

*AQUI, UNAS JOYITAS VISIGODAS, QUE NO PILLARON DESPACHO NI MODELITOS, ARREGLANDO EL MUNDO:*


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

*...Y LUEGO HABLAN DEL MALTRATO Y DE LA VIOLENCIA DE GENERO!!!*










....la autora de éste cartelito pacifico....no está en la trena......; ah ya!!!....la ley de Discriminación positiva, claro!!


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

...aaale; pa que sueñes.

Feliches sueños


----------



## Pakirrín (27 Ago 2007)

Como te enseñe el huevo izquierdo.....!!


----------



## lucasgrijander (29 Ago 2007)

*Sobre si las mujeres mantienen "conversaciones trascendentales"*

Se equivocan, damas y caballeros.

No es que las mujeres no hablen de asuntos "trascendentales", que por supuesto no lo hacen. Es que las inquietudes de los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes:

Los hombres sienten inquietud por el "*mundo exterior*".

Las mujeres sienten inquietud por las *relaciones personales*.

En la categoría "mundo exterior" están todas esas cosas que ocurren y por las que uno puede interesarse como puro objeto de conocimiento o de entretenimiento, sin necesidad de implicarse en ellas. Por ejemplo, la política. O la filosofía. O el último fichaje del Madrid. O los caballos de un coche. O las tetas de la rubia de la peli porno de ayer. O cuál es el límite del universo. O cómo arreglar el país. Cosas que están "ahí fuera". El último modelo de cámara digital. La mejor forma de llegar a la carretera de Valencia desde el punto donde hemos quedado. Lo buena que está la nueva becaria. La inevitabilidad del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria. Cómo arreglar la tubería que se ha roto. Quién tiene en la actualidad el record del mundo de los 100m lisos. Cuál es la mejor película de Kubrick.

Las mujeres, por lo general, no se interesan por estos asuntos. Por eso no mantienen "conversaciones trascendentales". Hablan y hablan sin cesar, porque es su forma de mostrar interés por su interlocutor (al contrario que los hombres, que si lo tienen lo muestran escuchando), pero sólo lo hacen de forma realmente intensa y extensa cuando se trata de relaciones personales. Que fíjate lo que me dijo Pepita el otro día, que me sentó fatal. Que fíjate lo que ha hecho Juanito, que me parece fenomenal. Que yo le dije tal y él entendió cuál. Que si ella habrá puesto esa cara porque estaba enfadada. Que si Menganita no le habla a Fulanita. Que si ésta es una víbora, que si esta otra es un encanto. Que si él se habrá molestado por esto, que si a mí me hizo sentir mal esto otro que hizo aquélla. Que si Josefito no me saludó ayer. Que si Penélope está con Brad, o si Antonio está con Melanie. 

Tienen también otro asunto importante de conversación: las apariencias. La ropa, los colores y demás. Qué ideal este modelito, color "albaricoque". Me encanta tu camisa color "hueso". Con ello además de inventar nombres de colores absurdos, demuestran que el universo de sus preocupaciones es, como decía el Butano, "limitadito, limitadito".

Excepto cuando tienen hijos, momento en que vuelcan en ellos todas sus inquietudes (es decir, sus dos inquietudes, las relaciones personales y las apariencias). Y sólo se preocupan de si el niño se lleva bien con la niña, de si el niño tiene amigos en el colegio, de si el niño lleva los zapatos sucios o la camisita que le compré que le queda monísima con ese pantalón. 

También por supuesto se preocupan de si el niño come o si el niño se resfría, generalmente con una obsesión protectora que, en el caso de niños cuyo padre no participa en su educación, tiene como consecuencia la castración vital de la criatura.

Mujer terrenal, hombre abstracto
Las mujeres además son seres realistas, con los pies en el suelo. Hablar de política, de filosofía, de los límites del universo, carece de sentido para ellas. Son ideas no tangibles respecto a las cuales el cerebro femenino se siente ajeno por completo. La mujer es material, terrenal, concreta. El hombre es más abstracto, más etéreo.

El hombre es Don Quijote, la mujer es Sancho Panza. En ella se encarna el instinto de conservación, en él el de progreso. 

*Si sólo hubiera mujeres *todo se mantendría siempre en orden, el mundo estaría limpio y recogido. Pero nadie inventaría nada, seguiríamos en las cavernas.

*Si sólo hubiera hombres *cada día sería un espectáculo de innovación, siempre habría nuevos proyectos, grandes ideas geniales con las que llegar al mundo perfecto, teorías geniales sobre el universo, el ser y la nada. Pero el mundo real, sumido en el desorden, se caería a pedazos. Nadie se preocuparía de las obligaciones más elementales, dar de comer a los niños, llevarlos a vacunar, poner orden en la casa, llenar la despensa, hacer las inexcusables tareas rutinarias. (Aparte de que el mundo no saldría jamás de la lucha por el poder. Las mujeres no luchan por el poder porque desean que lo ejerzan ellos. Esto se lo explico otro día).

Para quienes hayan leído _*Cien Años de Soledad*_, los dos modelos se encarnan en José Arcadio Buendía y Úrsula Iguarán, los fundadores de la estirpe. Dados los atroces asaltos a la ortografía que perpetran la mayoría de ustedes, sospecho que la cita les dirá poco.

Estas diferencias innatas en las inquietudes vitales de hombres y mujeres tienen numerosas consecuencias en el desarrollo del Arte de Ligar. No menos numerosas lo son en la distinta evolución profesional de ellos y de ellas.

Las dejaremos para la próxima sesión. Que tengan buen día.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (29 Ago 2007)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Se equivocan, damas y caballeros.
> 
> No es que las mujeres no hablen de asuntos "trascendentales", que por supuesto no lo hacen. Es que las inquietudes de los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes:
> 
> ...



Excelente post, el mejor del hilo. Por favor continue el tema. :


----------



## reallife (29 Ago 2007)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Se equivocan, damas y caballeros.
> 
> No es que las mujeres no hablen de asuntos "trascendentales", que por supuesto no lo hacen. Es que las inquietudes de los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes:
> 
> ...




¿Y dónde deja usted situado al general Aureliano Buendía en su análisis arquetípico de las relaciones humanas en esta novela?

Ilústrenos, por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## Pakirrín (29 Ago 2007)

nam dijo:


> Que no curras? No me digas que vives de tus putas...
> 
> 4 perras dice! je! ya te gustaria a ti trabajar por lo que gano...





No, la puta que vive de sus clientes, es tu madre; no sé si me entiendes o ejque eres tan tan tan subnormal, que no eres capaz de pillarlo...:

Ciao, pobrecilla!


----------



## lucasgrijander (29 Ago 2007)

reallife dijo:


> ¿Y dónde deja usted situado al general Aureliano Buendía en su análisis arquetípico de las relaciones humanas en esta novela?
> 
> Ilústrenos, por favor.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues no tenía a don Aureliano situado en ningún arquetipo pero supongo que habría que incluirlo también en el tradicional masculino del que hablo, puesto que se pasa la vida guerreando, de desastre en desastre, tratando de arreglar el mundo.


He aquí un pasaje de la novela en que se refleja lo que digo sobre José Arcadio Buendía y Úrsula Iguarán:



> José Arcadio Buendía no creyó que fuera tan rígida la voluntad de su mujer. Trató de seducirla con el hechizo de su fantasía, con la promesa de un mundo prodigioso donde bastaba con echar unos líquidos mágicos en la tierra para que las plantas dieran frutos a voluntad del hombre, y donde se vendían a precio de baratillo toda clase de aparatos para el dolor. Pero Úrsula fue insensible a su clarividencia.
> 
> -En vez de andar pensando en tus alocadas novelerías, debes ocuparte de tus hijos -replicó-. Míralos cómo están, abandonados a la buena de Dios, igual que los burros.


----------



## reallife (29 Ago 2007)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Pues no tenía a don Aureliano situado en ningún arquetipo pero supongo que habría que incluirlo también en el tradicional masculino del que hablo, puesto que se pasa la vida guerreando, de desastre en desastre, tratando de arreglar el mundo.
> 
> 
> He aquí un pasaje de la novela en que se refleja lo que digo sobre José Arcadio Buendía y Úrsula Iguarán:




Sí, pero en la novela de García Márquez los roles masculinos son asumidos por hombres y los femeninos por mujeres.

No pasa lo mismo con "Metrópolis" de Fritz Lang. Ahí los roles no están tan marcados.

(No comparo una con la otra, la magia que hay en "Cien años de soledad" es difícilmente superable).

Saludos.


----------



## Pakirrín (29 Ago 2007)

maga dijo:


> Ya se le están acabando los insultos que a todas nos insulta de la misma manera???? Se lo veía poco creativo, pero al principio todo lo nuevo es divertido, ahora ya está empezando a aburrir.




jODER!.... que argentina más tonta!!!.....

No está entrando lo peor de cada casa.


----------



## Pakirrín (29 Ago 2007)

maga dijo:


> Paquirrín... tiene arteriosclerosis? ¿Cúantas veces le dije que yo ESTOY en casa?




Vamos a ver si me entiendes: sácate la botella del culo, que así jamás escribiras bien, tonta.

Algo más??


----------



## Faldo (29 Ago 2007)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Se equivocan, damas y caballeros.
> 
> No es que las mujeres no hablen de asuntos "trascendentales", que por supuesto no lo hacen. Es que las inquietudes de los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes:
> 
> ...



Tanto travajo y esfuerzo para azer un vuen post, y joderlo de esa manera.


----------



## Sadie (30 Ago 2007)

¿Qué te hace suponer que todas las mujeres quieren lo mismo? y, en caso de que así fuera (que NO lo es), ¿qué te hace suponer que TÚ sabes lo que quieren las mujeres? ¿acaso has sido mujer? 

Por favor...ya jode que una mujer se erija como representante de todas las mujeres como para que lo haga un hombre, lo que me faltaba.
Ah! creo quete has equivocado de década, o de siglo incluso.


----------



## IdeaLisa.com (30 Ago 2007)

*La "complicada" mente masculina...*



lucasgrijander dijo:


> Al español lo que le importa de la ecuatoriana es que sepa estar en público, que sea cariñosa y que tenga las tetas grandes.



A los hombres más bien con la última de las cualidades ya se conforman, de hecho es la prioritaria. NO SON MUY EXIGENTES... Como bien dice el refrán "tiran más 2 tetas que 2 carretas"


----------



## Kasrkin (31 Ago 2007)

Lucasgrijander, me guardo tus dos mensajes para la posterioridad porque son descripciones geniales y acertadísimas sobre el tema, se nota que has destapado toda la falacia que el feminismo fabricó a partir de los 60 para ocultar que las mujeres en el fondo son así. Yo por desgracia estuve totalmente engañado (porque son TODAS las mujeres, TODA la sociedad y gran parte de los hombres los que participan en la farsa) hasta hace unos años.



Lucasgrijander dijo:


> Esto se debe, entre otras razones, a que la mujer no sabe mandar. La mujer no ha nacido para ser jefa, no sabe hacerlo. Todo lo contrario: se siente irresistiblemente atraída por la figura masculina de autoridad. La mujer es muy buena obedeciendo. Esto en la cama se ve de maravilla. La mujer goza cumpliendo las órdenes de su amante, pero se siente incómoda cuando tiene que darlas. Y no porque el hombre no las pueda aceptar, que con frecuencia lo hace gustoso, sino porque la mujer no disfruta cuando ordena tanto como cuando obedece. *El problema es que ella quiere obedecer las órdenes que desea que le den, no otras.* Por eso, cuando el hombre no le da las órdenes adecuadas (o cuando no le da ninguna) se busca a otro que sí se las dé.



Exacto, total y absolutamente cierto. El superlativo de eso son las que confiesan que su mayor fantasía sexual es que las "viole" un hombre que las guste.

Espero ansioso tu siguiente texto sobre la discriminación de la mujer.


----------



## lucasgrijander (31 Ago 2007)

Disidente dijo:


> Ahi te has pasado. Esa NO es la fantasia de las mujeres, que alguna habra, sin duda, pero NO es asi.
> 
> La violacion para una mujer es algo muy traumatico, no es solamente por la violacion fisica, si no por el TERROR que deben de sentir al ver que su vida esta a merced de un hombre que la esta humillando fisica y mentalmente.
> 
> Creo que te has pasado 3 pueblos, aunque lo hayas entrecomillado.



Permítame una pregunta, y no me lo tome a mal: ¿Con cuántas mujeres ha hablado de forma íntima sobre fantasías sexuales? Si son más de cinco y ninguna le ha confesado ésa, estamos ante una aberración estadística. Si son menos, no debería opinar. 



Disidente dijo:


> Partimos de que la mayoria de las mujeres estan muy cohibidas en la cama cuando estan con un hombre.



Precisamente, cuanto menos cohibidas están más se prestan a ser dominadas.



Disidente dijo:


> El sexo es simplemente un juego mas entre personas adultas, donde se disfruta y nadie sale dañado. Eso deberia ser el sexo para ellas y para nosotros, un JUEGO MAS.



¿¿¿Un juego, el sexo??? Me da la impresión de que no conoce bien a las mujeres.


----------



## Kasrkin (31 Ago 2007)

Disidente dijo:


> Ahi te has pasado. Esa NO es la fantasia de las mujeres, que alguna habra, sin duda, pero NO es asi.
> 
> La violacion para una mujer es algo muy traumatico, no es solamente por la violacion fisica, si no por el TERROR que deben de sentir al ver que su vida esta a merced de un hombre que la esta humillando fisica y mentalmente.
> 
> Creo que te has pasado 3 pueblos, aunque lo hayas entrecomillado.



Venga no jodas, que el primero que estoy acojonado de eso soy yo cuando me enteré, ahora voy a quedar de malo :

¿He dicho en algún momento que sea la fantasía de *TODAS*? ¿No he dicho que es *DE UN TÍO QUE LAS GUSTE*? Imaginate que Scarlett Johansson se te echa encima y te empieza a besar, ¿cuantos hombres lo llamarían "violación"? No lo es, porque te hablo de un caso donde ellas QUIEREN hacerlo, solamente digo yo que las dará morbo la situación. Otra cosa es que este dato (que como ya digo es una fantasía sexual y no en todas tampoco) pueda dar pie a que ciertos degenerados hagan lo que hacen, pero es así. ¿Por qué películas como Hostel o Saw son "políticamente correctas" cuando es más que evidente que ciertos enfermos mentales se van a decidir a matar a alguien cuando la vean?



lucasgrijander dijo:


> Permítame una pregunta, y no me lo tome a mal: ¿Con cuántas mujeres ha hablado de forma íntima sobre fantasías sexuales? Si son más de cinco y ninguna le ha confesado ésa, estamos ante una aberración estadística. Si son menos, no debería opinar.



Está visto que menos de 2 (y con suerte).


----------



## Estampita (17 Sep 2008)

Me he leído el libro, interesante pese a tener ya más de 30 años ...

Por cierto estas frases me han gustado:



> Desde el punto de vista económico sería mejor para el varón satisfacer con prostitutas su impulso sexual, en vez de precipitarse en el matrimonio (prostitutas en sentido convencional antiguo: en sentido estricto, la mayoría de las mujeres son prostitutas).



Es decir, en una sola frase deja claro dos grande verdades:
*Todas putas​**Ir de putas te hubiese salido más barato​*
En esto no había pensado yo:



> la prostituta común renuncia al orgasmo, mientras que la mujer casada no renuncia a él



Que jodías encima de que les pagas les tienes que dar gustillo, juas ademas de verdad que estamos domados .

Por cierto curioso leer un post de esta índole de hace más de un año y ver la reacción de los foreros de aquella época ...


----------



## Sonsoles (17 Sep 2008)

Madre mía cuanto degenerado suelto. Una violación es algo traumático que ninguna mujer quiere experimentar con ningún hombre, HÁBÉIS VISTO DEMASIADAS PELIS PORNOS y lo confundís con la realidad.


----------



## pioneer (17 Sep 2008)

Venga va. No exageremos con eso de que los hombres somos seres espirituales y seres de luz. 

Tal vez nos preocupemos en mayor proporcion que las mujeres por temas intelectuales cmo economia, politica, etc, pero eso no implica que en nuestro sexo una inmensa mayoria sean lerdos como un zapato. En el trabajo solo oigo hablar de futbol, de coches (F1, alerones, audis, etc) de polvos, etc.

Somos una raza por lo general estupida y hedonista y solo una minoria se preocupa de temas mas profundos.


----------



## lucasgrijander (20 Sep 2008)

pioneer dijo:


> Venga va. No exageremos con eso de que los hombres somos seres espirituales y seres de luz.
> 
> Tal vez nos preocupemos en mayor proporcion que las mujeres por temas intelectuales cmo economia, politica, etc, pero eso no implica que en nuestro sexo una inmensa mayoria sean lerdos como un zapato. En el trabajo solo oigo hablar de futbol, de coches (F1, alerones, audis, etc) de polvos, etc.
> 
> Somos una raza por lo general estupida y hedonista y solo una minoria se preocupa de temas mas profundos.




La cuestión no es si unos son más inteligentes y otras más lerdas, o al revés. La cuestión es que las inquietudes intelectuales de los hombres y de las mujeres son diferentes, como argumento en el post largo de más arriba.

Que a nosotros nos resultan interesantes ciertas cosas, y a ellas otras diferentes (y menos numerosas).


----------



## carlitros_15 (20 Sep 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Hay un libro del 71 E varón domado en el que una mujer se sincera.
> 
> "ESTHER VILAR excplica como ellas doman al hombre con traidores trucos para hacer de él un esclavo sumiso, y luego lo lanza afuera, a la vida hostil, para que gane dinero. «Como contraprestación» le pone «la vagina a su disposición a intervalos regulares»... Así de impetuosa e hirientemente, pero con algún encanto,resuelve Esther Vilar el arcaico enigma tejido en torno al mundo de la Mujer, y desenmascara a sus compañeras de sexo como a unas empedernidas explotadoras que obtienen su buen capital de la mera anatomía (Der Spiegel, Hamburgo)."
> 
> ...



+100000000


Hice un estudio en la universidad sobre las revistas más compradas por hombres y por mujeres. 

Revistas más compradas por hombres: de mayor a menor difusión, revistas deportivas, tecnológicas, culturales, económicas, políticas, científicas

Revistas más compradas por mujeres: de mayor a menor difusión, TODAS ERAN REVISTAS QUE HABLABAN DE LAS PROPIAS MUJERES, Sólo en el puesto 500 apareció Muy Interesante. Hasta entonces, las mujeres sólo se preocupaban de comprar revistas que hablaban de ellas mismas. 

El hombre tiene curiosidad por el mundo. A la mujer el mundo le da igual. La mujer sólo tiene interés en ella misma.


----------



## Estampita (20 Sep 2008)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> +100000000
> 
> 
> Hice un estudio en la universidad sobre las revistas más compradas por hombres y por mujeres.
> ...



Efectivamente en el mundo de la mujer lo unico que tiene importancia es la mujer. Ejemplo se visten para agradar o mejor dicho ser más que las demas mujeres, cuando llegan a casa se ponen cuatro trapos, lo que demuestra que el novio/marido se la suda ... (bueno vale al principio si les importa estar guapas para el pero en cuanto lo tienen, aka hay confianza, que le jodan ...)


----------



## manolillo (20 Sep 2008)

Con respecto a este tema, hace unos años me pasó una cosilla.

Una chica un año menor que yo, que siempre la he visto en mi colegio, pues salía con un tipo 5 o 6 años mayor que ella.

A ella y su familia les gusta aparentar. Y por ciertas razones ella le interesó cambiarse de pareja y querer salir conmigo.

El tema es que yo ví la situación y me hize el despistado. Yo pasé de tener lios con el tío (el cual conocía de toda la vida). La tía es guapa, alta, tiene unas estupendas brevas pero es algo lerda (y este punto no me encajaba, las tontas que hacen tontear, al final te la meten doblada).

Esta tía se ha casado con el tipo mayor que ella. Y al tío le preguntan la gente, ¿porqué te has construido una casa tan grande y te has gastado tanto dinero?, y el tipo solo sabe que contestar a todo Cristo, es que mi novia se empezó y quería casi una mansión: El empleo del tipo no va muy bien y ahora se vé ahogado. Ha consentido los caprichos de su mujer y hubo una gran temporada que estuvo bastante rallado mentalmente.

O sea, que mi intuición era cierta hace años. Esta tía (aunque trabaje) quería un tipo como marido que le otorgara el tener un casón como vivienda y un audi como coche.

El hombre es un medio y no un fin, para algunas mujeres.


----------



## unmediocremas (20 Sep 2008)

Tiene razón, aunque yo diría que sólo para el 75% de las mujeres.

Y podría hablarse del 75% de los hombres, que son igual a más despreciables.


----------



## pioneer (20 Sep 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Esta tía se ha casado con el tipo mayor que ella. Y al tío le preguntan la gente, ¿porqué te has construido una casa tan grande y te has gastado tanto dinero?, y el tipo solo sabe que contestar a todo Cristo, es que mi novia se empezó y quería casi una mansión: El empleo del tipo no va muy bien y ahora se vé ahogado. Ha consentido los caprichos de su mujer y hubo una gran temporada que estuvo bastante rallado mentalmente.



Pues se lo tiene bien merecido, que quieres que te diga.

Es que no se puede ser panfilo en esta vida.


----------



## Indignado (20 Sep 2008)

Kasrkin dijo:


> Vamos que es difícil que una mujer sea más inteligente o más tonta que unos intervalos, en los hombres puede oscilar más pero el pico de inteligencia es mayor.



Esta demostrado ( me imagino estadisticamente ) que el hombre tiene el coeficiente intelectual mas alto ; pero a igualdad de C.I. la mujer es mas eficaz.


----------



## goliardo (20 Sep 2008)

reallife dijo:


> Kasrkin dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es cierto que al solamente hablar de las mujeres, parece que estaba dando por hecho que todos los hombres son perfectos. Claro que no es así, hay muchos hombres que son materialistas egoístas, engañan emocionalmente a las mujeres solamente por conseguir sexo y demás. Lo que quería decir es que en lo relativo a tener parejas por el interés económico, en proporción, he visto a MUCHAS más mujeres que hombres y que todavía no he visto a una sola mujer hablar de temas con un mínimo de trascendencia (a hombres tampoco muchos, pero es que a mujeres NI UNA).
> ...


----------



## reallife (20 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> reallife dijo:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## goliardo (20 Sep 2008)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Se equivocan, damas y caballeros.
> 
> No es que las mujeres no hablen de asuntos "trascendentales", que por supuesto no lo hacen. Es que las inquietudes de los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes:
> 
> ...



Grandioso.

Maravilloso.

Gracias por su aportación.


----------



## goliardo (20 Sep 2008)

reallife dijo:


> goliardo dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Qué parte de *e-jem-plo muy ton-to* no has entendido?
> ...


----------



## reallife (20 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> reallife dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me parece el ejemplo de una simpleza tan, pero taaaan grande que es inconmensurable.
> ...


----------



## goliardo (20 Sep 2008)

Disidente dijo:


> Ahi te has pasado. Esa NO es la fantasia de las mujeres, que alguna habra, sin duda, pero NO es asi.
> 
> La violacion para una mujer es algo muy traumatico, no es solamente por la violacion fisica, si no por el TERROR que deben de sentir al ver que su vida esta a merced de un hombre que la esta humillando fisica y mentalmente.
> 
> Creo que te has pasado 3 pueblos, aunque lo hayas entrecomillado.



Lo siento pero tiene razón él. Es archiconocido esto. En cambio, para los tíos la fantasía sexual preferida es hacer el amor con varias chicas a la vez.


----------



## goliardo (20 Sep 2008)

reallife dijo:


> goliardo dijo:
> 
> 
> > PS. Te pediría por favor un poco de respeto sobre una conversación mantenida con una persona en un tono de lo más tranquilo y que te has dedicado a sacar de contexto. Ya lo dije en su momento, cada persona tiene diferentes maneras de ver las cosas, y no son ni mejores ni peores, sólo distintas.
> ...


----------



## reallife (20 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> reallife dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es verdad, te pido perdón, me he sobrepasado. No te lo tomes a mal porque soy muy exagerado y no querría hacer sentir a nadie molesto por mis comentarios.
> ...


----------



## Marcela (21 Sep 2008)

"movida por la inmensa curiosidad" que me produce conocer las fuentes de la sabiduría de los ticos, estampitas e indignados, me atreví a repasar su libro de cabecera, aquellas tan profundas lecturas: El varón domado de Esther Vilar... 

*algunas frases que destacan:* pag 27.



> El varón está condenado a la acción, *empieza a sentir nostalgia de las rígidas reglas de su infancia, nostalgia de alguien que le diga lo que debe hacer y lo que no debe hacer, dando de nuevo sentido a sus acciones, que ahora carecen de él* (pues ellas están, ciertamente, en última instancia, al servicio de su propia necesidad de comodidad; pero y él mismo, ¿qué sentido tiene?), y aligerándole su gran responsabilidad. *Se busca entonces un Dios que ocupe el lugar del Dios de su infancia -que era su madre- y al que pueda someterse incondicionalmente.*



honestidad brutal... 



> el varón no se siente nunca abandonado por ella (la mujer es omnipresente, tan ubicua como Dios). La mujer le independiza de los dioses colectivos, que el varón tendría que compartir con los demás varones. *Le parece sumamente digna de confianza, puesto que tiene gran parecido con su madre, Dios de su infancia.*



jo jo jo jo que mala malísima es esta Esther...


----------



## Estampita (21 Sep 2008)

Marcela dijo:


> "movida por la inmensa curiosidad" que me produce conocer las fuentes de la sabiduría de los ticos, estampitas e indignados, me atreví a repasar su libro de cabecera, aquellas tan profundas lecturas: El varón domado de Esther Vilar...
> 
> *algunas frases que destacan:* pag 27.
> 
> ...



MMM de veras tu ayuda no era necesaría en este hilo .

De todas formas te diré que ese libro esta escrito en clave de humor o eso me parece a mi y lo que dice a lo largo del mismo son meras exageraciones e interpretaciones parciales que no dejan de tener su gracia y te ayudan en algunos casos a ver las cosas desde otro punto de vista ... es como si yo digo que los recién nacidos son parásitos que no pueden valerse por si mismos, morfológicamaente diseñados para causar simpatía en los adultos y que se adhieren al cuerpo de la madre y le extraen los nutrientes y esta cegada por un coptel hormonal y siglos de doma no puede más que dedicar su vida a servirles y criarlos ... es un punto de vista nada más ...


----------



## lucasgrijander (21 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> Grandioso.
> 
> Maravilloso.
> 
> Gracias por su aportación.



Gracias.

Si le gustó ése, le recomiendo éstos:

(sobre cómo ligar) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tacto-en-medio-hostil-ligar-6.html#post426975

(sobre la (falsa) discriminación de la mujer) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/38083-sobre-la-discriminacion-contra-la-mujer.html

(sobre el sinsentido del matrimonio moderno) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/38836-para-que-tener-novia-mujer.html

(sobre "la amiga fea") http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/38781-como-os-llevais-con-vuestros-ex-4.html


----------



## harto de todo (22 Sep 2008)

En El libro ese del varon domado se han escrito verdades como puños, cuando en su dia lo lei confirmo todas mis suposiciones e ideas que tenia sobre la gigantesca mentira que nos han metido en la cabeza sobre las relaciones que hay entre los sexos y como nos han lavado el cerebro empezando con la machista(el machismo fomentado por la mujer), frase de "la mujer es el sexo debil".

Aunque tengo que reconocer que el libro no tiene mucha calidad literaria y el estilo deja bastante que desear, deberia ser materia obligada de estudios desde el parvulario para los varones y aunque solo uno de cada mil abriera los ojos a la realidad mereceria la pena, mas de un futuro pagafantas esclavizado en esta sociedad hipocrita y feminazi se libraria de serlo con su lectura.

Tambien pensar una cosa: al capitalismo actual le interesa esta situación de hombres dominados por las mujeres, ellas son (consciente o inconscientemente), unas aliadas del capital, puesto que son en parte las responsables de que los hombres (que no olvidemos hacen los trabajos mas duros y productivos), esten atados y tengan interes en producir lo mas posible y llevar la mayor cantidad de salario a casa ya que han caido presa del matrimonio y los hijos impulsados por su deseo sexual habilmente utilizado por la hembra humana para atarles de por vida y poner a su servicio la fuerza de trabajo de un varon sometido por la "recompensa" sexual que la hembra de la especie le da a cambio de un status material conseguido con el dinero que gana para ella y su prole.

Negocio redondo, todos ganan, el capital, el estado y por supuesto las mujeres, menos los curritos gilipollas claro , los esclavos a sostener a los parasitos de siempre.

PORCA MISERIA


----------



## Indignado (22 Sep 2008)

Marcela dijo:


> "movida por la inmensa curiosidad" que me produce conocer las fuentes de la sabiduría de los ticos, estampitas e indignados



¿Te duele que no nos comportemos como tu perrito faldillero haciendote la pelota con la esperanza de quedar algun dia contigo?


----------



## rem777 (26 Sep 2008)

harto de todo dijo:


> Tambien pensar una cosa: al capitalismo actual le interesa esta situación de hombres dominados por las mujeres, ellas son (consciente o inconscientemente), unas aliadas del capital, puesto que son en parte las responsables de que los hombres (que no olvidemos hacen los trabajos mas duros y productivos), esten atados y tengan interes en producir lo mas posible y llevar la mayor cantidad de salario a casa ya que han caido presa del matrimonio y los hijos impulsados por su deseo sexual habilmente utilizado por la hembra humana para atarles de por vida y poner a su servicio la fuerza de trabajo de un varon sometido por la "recompensa" sexual que la hembra de la especie le da a cambio de un status material conseguido con el dinero que gana para ella y su prole.
> 
> Negocio redondo, todos ganan, el capital, el estado y por supuesto las mujeres, menos los curritos gilipollas claro , los esclavos a sostener a los parasitos de siempre.
> 
> PORCA MISERIA



Fantástico análisis.

Y nosotros tragamos...

¡Cada vez que oigo hablar de la discriminación de la mujer, de la idealización del trabajo, de las virtudes de la democracia y de que vivimos en el mejor de los mundos posibles me subo por las paredes!

Somos esclavos. Y punto. Bestias de carga y nada más...

Pero no todos :


----------



## fros (26 Sep 2008)

*Marcela Te La Pela*



Estampita dijo:


> MMM de veras tu ayuda no era necesaría en este hilo .
> 
> De todas formas te diré que ese libro esta escrito en clave de humor o eso me parece a mi y lo que dice a lo largo del mismo son meras exageraciones e interpretaciones parciales que no dejan de tener su gracia y te ayudan en algunos casos a ver las cosas desde otro punto de vista ... es como si yo digo que los recién nacidos son parásitos que no pueden valerse por si mismos, morfológicamaente diseñados para causar simpatía en los adultos y que se adhieren al cuerpo de la madre y le extraen los nutrientes y esta cegada por un coptel hormonal y siglos de doma no puede más que dedicar su vida a servirles y criarlos ... es un punto de vista nada más ...



Ahora sin coña estampita, yo creo que le gustas a Marcela, por la forma de regañarte y citarte no lo hace por aversión, creo que es pura atracción.(rima).

Saludos.


----------



## Demostenes (26 Sep 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Hay un libro del 71 E varón domado en el que una mujer se sincera.
> 
> "ESTHER VILAR excplica como ellas doman al hombre con traidores trucos para hacer de él un esclavo sumiso, y luego lo lanza afuera, a la vida hostil, para que gane dinero. «Como contraprestación» le pone «la vagina a su disposición a intervalos regulares»... Así de impetuosa e hirientemente, pero con algún encanto,resuelve Esther Vilar el arcaico enigma tejido en torno al mundo de la Mujer, y desenmascara a sus compañeras de sexo como a unas empedernidas explotadoras que obtienen su buen capital de la mera anatomía (Der Spiegel, Hamburgo)."
> 
> ...



¿Dónde se puede comprar este libro? (leer todo un libro en el ordenador, aparte de currar con él, no es muy sano). 

Lo he buscado en La Casa del Libro, en El Corte Inglés, en la FNAC y con una búsqueda en Google de librerías (no online) en Madrid.

Y no está, siendo un libro famoso. *Para que veáis que lo Políticamente Correcto no es más que otra forma de llamar a la PUTA CENSURA. No sólo nos venden la moto sino que nos cierran las posibilidades de leer a la gente que nos podría espabilar. *


----------



## autsaider (26 Sep 2008)

Demostenes dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede comprar este libro? (leer todo un libro en el ordenador, aparte de currar con él, no es muy sano).
> 
> Lo he buscado en La Casa del Libro, en El Corte Inglés, en la FNAC y con una búsqueda en Google de librerías (no online) en Madrid.
> 
> Y no está, siendo un libro famoso. *Para que veáis que lo Políticamente Correcto no es más que otra forma de llamar a la PUTA CENSURA. No sólo nos venden la moto sino que nos cierran las posibilidades de leer a la gente que nos podría espabilar. *



Lo puedes imprimir.


----------



## Demostenes (26 Sep 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Lo puedes imprimir.



Me lo he bajado porsiaca, pero suelo llevar los libros conmigo para el bus, los descansos del trabajo, los ratos perdidos, ... Un fajo de folios es incómodo y se deterioran rápido. 

En fin, si no lo puedo comprar lo haré así.  Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Rey Marítimo (26 Sep 2008)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Si le gustó ése, le recomiendo éstos:
> 
> ...



Jeje, gran colección de tópics.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (26 Sep 2008)

Tico dijo:


> "Las mujeres pueden elegir, y eso es lo que las hace tan infinitamente superiores a los varones. Cada una de ellas puede elegir entre la forma de vida de un varón y la forma de vida de una criatura de lujo tonta y parasitaria.



¡ vaya obviedad ! Esa es la gran ventaja de las mujeres menores de 40-45 años y la razón de por qué no quieren completar el camino hacia la total "igualdad"


----------



## Estampita (27 Sep 2008)

fros dijo:


> Ahora sin coña estampita, yo creo que le gustas a Marcela, por la forma de regañarte y citarte no lo hace por aversión, creo que es pura atracción.(rima).
> 
> Saludos.



Juas, tío pa mi que no , me parece que tienes que seguir puliendo tu capacidad de observación ...



Demostenes dijo:


> Me lo he bajado porsiaca, pero suelo llevar los libros conmigo para el bus, los descansos del trabajo, los ratos perdidos, ... Un fajo de folios es incómodo y se deterioran rápido.
> 
> En fin, si no lo puedo comprar lo haré así.  Gracias de todas formas.



Siempre puedes coger los folios agujerearlos y ponerles un gusanillo, en las oficinas suele haber maquinas de encuadernar y tu trabajas en una oficina, no? sino también puedes pedir que te lo encuadernen en una papelería, no creo que te cueste mucho más de un par de euros ...

Yo me lo he leído en el ordenador y no me ha pasado nada...


----------



## faster (27 Sep 2008)

Y la moraleja del hilo es...
























































...TODAS PUTAS


----------



## Caperucita (27 Sep 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Yo me lo he leído en el ordenador y no me ha pasado nada...



Yo no diría eso, antes eras un adorable gatito blanco y ahora eres un gato negro anodino


----------



## Estampita (27 Sep 2008)

Caperucita dijo:


> Yo no diría eso, antes eras un adorable gatito blanco y ahora eres un gato negro anodino



Hay una pequeña diferencia entre un gato negro:




y un gato romano gris:




Deberías leer el libro (si no lo has hecho ya) lo mismo tu también cambias un poco ...


----------



## Caperucita (27 Sep 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Hay una pequeña diferencia entre un gato negro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está bien, rectifico: antes eras un adorable gatito blanco y ahora te estás volviendo un ser gris y anodino


----------



## Demostenes (27 Sep 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Juas, tío pa mi que no , me parece que tienes que seguir puliendo tu capacidad de observación ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. Yo no lo llevo muy bien, porque creo que el ordenador es mucho menos saludable que el papel, y ya meto 8 horas de ordenador en la ofi y varias en casa entre internet y algún videojuego de vez en cuando. Hay días que hasta me escuecen o duelen los ojos.

Lo de encuadernarlos, como que no. Quedarían tamaño folio, tendría que pedir un favor (menos mal que hay buen rollo ) al pavo de encuadernación para que me perforara los folios y los encuadernara, ...

Bueno, no pasa nada. Sólo son 100 páginas. Pero me da cólera que no e pueda conseguir en una librería, porque "se supone" que hay libertad cultural, pero claro, eso no cuenta para los libros que están vetados... :


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (27 Sep 2008)

Ojo a las frases. Esta tía sí que es sincera mirad:


Página34:
Todo lo que hacen las mujeres es superfluo, les sirve para divertirse y para mantenerlos estúpidos símbolos de status de su bandavisillos calados o bordados, matas de flores, brillo con abrasivos): llamar aeso trabajo es una mentira impúdica.

XDXD. Cuant razón tiene, lástima que la gente no se de cuenta.


----------



## newdawnfades (27 Sep 2008)

Demostenes dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada. Sólo son 100 páginas. Pero me da cólera que no e pueda conseguir en una librería, porque "se supone" que hay libertad cultural, pero claro, eso no cuenta para los libros que están vetados... :



Este libro no está vetado, está agotado que no es lo mismo. Es normal que un libro de la década de los 70 si no se ha reeditado, ya no se encuentre en las librerías.
Si no lo encuentras en las bibliotecas, lo deberías buscar en librerías de libros usados. También lo puedes comprar por internet:
El Varon Domado de Esther Vilar


----------



## lucasgrijander (27 Sep 2008)

Demostenes dijo:


> Ya. Yo no lo llevo muy bien, porque creo que el ordenador es mucho menos saludable que el papel, y ya meto 8 horas de ordenador en la ofi y varias en casa entre internet y algún videojuego de vez en cuando. Hay días que hasta me escuecen o duelen los ojos.
> 
> Lo de encuadernarlos, como que no. Quedarían tamaño folio, tendría que pedir un favor (menos mal que hay buen rollo ) al pavo de encuadernación para que me perforara los folios y los encuadernara, ...
> 
> Bueno, no pasa nada. Sólo son 100 páginas. Pero me da cólera que no e pueda conseguir en una librería, porque "se supone" que hay libertad cultural, pero claro, eso no cuenta para los libros que están vetados... :





En el libre mercado no hay censura. Este libro no está vetado, simplemente agotado como dice el post inmediatamente anterior a éste.

Yo lo busqué en Argentina (de donde es la autora, y donde creo que se publicó primero) y, después de preguntar en muchas librerías al final encontré una en Córdoba, donde les quedaban dos ejemplares de segunda mano viejísimos y en mal estado. Me compré los dos, claro.

Aquí lo tienes en Word: http://66.240.239.19/0/4/8/4865.ZIP


----------



## lucasgrijander (28 Sep 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Lucasgrijander, he leído todos tus posts referentes al mundo femenino y he de reconocer que eres un experto en el tema.
> 
> En otro post afirmabas que una mujer *quiere obedecer las órdenes que desea que le den, no otras*. Entiendo que esto se referirá a que tú te encargues de dirigir la relación (noviazgo, matrimonio, familia, vida laboral y familiar) en la dirección en que a ella le interese, pues si no, directamente *estás fuera*.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible mantener ante una mujer la dignidad, la autonomía y mantener una relación estable al mismo tiempo?




No creo que sea posible mantener un alto grado de autonomía y al mismo tiempo compartir tu vida con otra persona, sea hombre o mujer. Pero si es mujer mucho menos.

El día en que una mujer entra en tu casa se acaba la autonomía, y punto. Da igual que sea tu esposa, tu hermana, tu novia, tu madre, tu suegra, tu compañera de piso, una amiga, la señora de la limpieza... Si la dejas participar de alguna forma en tu vida, te la intentará manejar. A mí una chica que venía a limpiar me quiso organizar la casa: tuve que mandarla a paseo. Con las mujeres no queda otra.

Ahora bien, hay mujeres y mujeres. Están las que quieren controlar tu vida, sin más, y luego las que quieren controlar tu vida pero tienen claro que a cambio deben dar algo (mucho sexo, o mucho cariño, o mucha alegría, o mucho de algo bueno...). En esto haber viajado por Latinoamérica me abrió los ojos. Allí las mujeres por lo general dan por hecho que tienen que mantenerse atractivas físicamente y se esfuerzan por tener a su hombre satisfecho sexualmente, ya que si no lo hacen la "competencia" se lo puede arrebatar. Una venezolana (escultural) me lo dijo casi literalmente: "Aquí hay tantas muchachas lindas, ya tú sabes mi amor, y si mi hombre no está feliz conmigo se va a marchar con otra".

Quiere eso decir que ese tipo de mujeres no van a controlar tu vida? No, también lo harán, te pongas como te pongas. Pero al menos hay un cierto equilibrio, tanto él como ella dan algo y reciben algo a cambio.

En el matrimonio antiguo existía ese equilibrio por el cual los dos salían ganando. Pero hoy eso ha desaparecido, razón por la cual casarse es algo absolutamente absurdo para un hombre. Ya lo dije aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/38836-para-que-tener-novia-mujer.html

La mujer moderna, de la que la española es su peor versión, no considera que tenga que hacer el más mínimo esfuerzo por tener a su hombre feliz. Él simplemente está allí siempre, disponible, y ella puede exigirle cualquier cosa. Por ejemplo, empepitarse de por vida contra su voluntad. Y eso es posible porque, como ha dicho alguno más arriba, hay mucho español pagafantas dispuesto a vender su alma al diablo por un polvo a la semana. 




> Porque entiendo que cuando haces lo que ella quiere, aunque lleves tú la dirección del asunto, renuncias a tus objetivos vitales, ya que por mucho que me caliento la cabeza, no veo afinidad de objetivos a priori entre hombres y mujeres.



Hay objetivos comunes: los hijos, la satisfacción sexual, el mutuo apoyo emocional/psicológico... y probablemente haya alguno más. El segundo y el tercero son básicamente una cuestión de dependencia, una adicción como cualquier otra. Pero el primero (hijos, familia) es muy importante, y por él muchos matrimonios aguantan años y años. Estamos hechos para querer a nuestros hijos por encima de todo.

Yo tengo muy cerca un caso así: un matrimonio que como padres de sus hijos es ideal, porque comparten el mismo concepto de la estricta educación que deben darles (admirable por cierto, en estos tiempos de Logse, educación postmoderna carente de valores y rechazo a la disciplina). Pero estoy convencido de que si no fuera por esos hijos, ellos ya no estarían juntos. 

La pregunta en un caso como ése es: vale la pena aguantar a una mujer a la que aprecias y respetas pero a la que ya no quieres, para dar a tus hijos la mejor educación y el mejor hogar posible? 

Aparte de esos pocos objetivos comunes, es cierto, las inquietudes de un hombre y una mujer no coinciden. Ya lo conté aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...jer-se-sincera-esther-vilar-7.html#post428659

Qué hacer al respecto? Nada, excepto aceptar la realidad. Dejemos de esperar que la mujer va a compartir con nosotros el maravilloso universo de inquietudes intelectuales masculinas. Las mujeres sólo se interesan por las relaciones personales, punto. Esperar más de ellas es tan absurdo como esperar de un hombre que tenga interés en el color de las cortinas del salón.



> Y lo que es peor, la sociedad está montada para satisfacer en un altísimo porcentaje el tipo de vida que desean tener las mujeres (me resisto a pensar que un hombre tenga entre sus objetivos vitales prioritarios trabajar 40 - 50 horas semanales en un trabajo insatisfactorio para pagar una hipoteca, y en sus ratos libres dedicarse a cambiar pañales o pasear en el carrito a los niños) .



Sin duda la mayor parte de los hombres se someten al yugo femenil, como explica Esther Vilar. Estoy harto de hablar con gente de mi edad (digamos que más o menos 30) cuyo universo vital se reduce al trabajo y a la mujer. Un trabajo que en su mayoría detestan y una mujer a la que están deseando poner los cuernos cada semana. Es patético. 

Son los mismos que te miran con espanto cuando te marchas a conocer otro país, otra forma de vivir, asumiendo riesgos, dejando atrás ciertas seguridades, lanzándote a la piscina sin saber si hay agua. Son esa mayoría que vive en el rebaño sin saber ni siquiera si es feliz, porque nunca han probado otra cosa, y que miran con envidia a cualquiera que eleve su cabeza por encima de la cómoda mediocridad en la que ellos se instalaron hace tiempo



> Y lo peor de todo, desde mi punto de vista, es que a la hora de casarse, parece ser que esos "repugnantes" hombres tiernos a los que aludes, pasan a ser de los últimos a los primeros candidatos a futuro marido.



Muy triste también, pero lógico. A la treintañera de turno le entran las prisas y tiene que echar mano de un hombre domesticado, manso, para conseguir su objetivo (tener hijos y sacarlos adelante).



> - si te muestras independiente, llevando una vida autónoma, y te lanzas al mundo siendo de lo más original, puede que tengas éxito con mujeres jóvenes, pero no con las mayores de (pongamos) 30 años.



So...????? What´s the problem????!!!!

Pero para qué quiere uno treintañeras amargadas, si las de diez años menos son encantadoras y están muchísimo más buenas? Yo hace tiempo que a las de mi edad ni las miro, es una pérdida de tiempo absoluta. 

Española y de más de 30 años...??? Ni regalada!! 



> > - si no, y te "rebajas" accediendo a sus planes, además de que corres el riesgo de que te dé una patada en el culo porque te pierda el respeto y te cambie por otro, ya sabes el futuro de "proveedor" que te espera.
> >
> > En resumen, ese es el dilema: autónomo pero solo (pues parece que el patrón de conducta de las mujeres es muy uniforme al respecto y veo difícil que alguna aceptara un estilo de vida que no fuera 100% convencional), o dependiente pero acompañado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcela (28 Sep 2008)

Caperucita dijo:


> Está bien, rectifico: antes eras un adorable gatito blanco y ahora te estás volviendo un ser gris y anodino :



ja ja ja ja ja  ¡ qué genia ! ! 




rem777 dijo:


> Lucasgrijander, he leído todos tus posts referentes al mundo femenino y *he de reconocer que eres un experto en el tema*.



eso es como decir que un cura es un experto en el tema de la familia. 



rem777 dijo:


> En resumen, ese es el dilema: *autónomo pero solo* (pues parece que el patrón de conducta de las mujeres es muy uniforme al respecto y veo difícil que alguna aceptara un estilo de vida que no fuera 100% convencional), o dependiente pero acompañado.
> 
> nota: *por si no ha quedado suficientemente claro*, tengo más de 30 años: en concreto, 36.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



si corazón, había quedado clarísimo. 



Demostenes dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada. Sólo son 100 páginas. Pero me da cólera que no e pueda conseguir en una librería, porque *"se supone" que hay libertad cultural, pero claro, eso no cuenta para los libros que están vetados...* :



si, este tipo de libros son muy difíciles de conseguir, son libros de ediciones limitadas y se agotan ni bien salen, forman parte del grupo selecto de "libros de culto".

fijate si lo podés conseguir de segunda mano, es raro ya que hay mucho control en las librerías para que esta obra literaria no llegue al "gran público". de últimas tenés la posibilidad de bajarlo de la red, pero andá con cuidado, yo sé de alguien que lo bajó a la pc y luego le investigaron la ip y nunca mas supimos de él. ojo!


----------



## Demostenes (28 Sep 2008)

ignorante publico nº 1 dijo:


> Este libro no está vetado, está agotado que no es lo mismo. Es normal que un libro de la década de los 70 si no se ha reeditado, ya no se encuentre en las librerías.
> Si no lo encuentras en las bibliotecas, lo deberías buscar en librerías de libros usados. También lo puedes comprar por internet:
> El Varon Domado de Esther Vilar



En la Casa del Libro, pedí que me lo encargaran y me dijeron que no era posible y además la tía me miró como si estuviera pidiéndole el "Manual del Cocinero Caníbal" o algo así. :


----------



## Marcela (28 Sep 2008)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> No creo que sea posible mantener un alto grado de autonomía y al mismo tiempo compartir tu vida con otra persona, sea hombre o mujer. Pero si es mujer mucho menos.



¿estás hablando de relaciones heterosexuales o estás incluyendo las relaciones homosexuales en tus teorías de la convivencia? la buena predisposición para vivir en armonía con uno mismo y luego con tu pareja, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con tu sexo o identidad sexual. ¿no te parece?



lucasgrijander dijo:


> Ahora bien, hay mujeres y mujeres. *Están las que quieren controlar tu vida, sin más*, y luego las que quieren controlar tu vida pero tienen claro que a cambio deben dar algo (mucho sexo, o mucho cariño, o mucha alegría, o mucho de algo bueno...). En esto haber viajado por Latinoamérica me abrió los ojos. *Allí las mujeres por lo general dan por hecho que tienen que mantenerse atractivas físicamente y se esfuerzan por tener a su hombre satisfecho sexualmente*, ya que si no lo hacen la "competencia" se lo puede arrebatar. Una venezolana (escultural) me lo dijo casi literalmente: "Aquí hay tantas muchachas lindas, ya tú sabes mi amor, y si mi hombre no está feliz conmigo se va a marchar con otra".



otro tanto de lo mismo, el ser manipulador o "controlador" como vos les llamás, es una cualidad de las personas, lo vas a ver en hombres y mujeres. no te hagas películas. hay hombres que debido a su inseguridad controlan tanto a sus mujeres que nos las dejan respirar. la mayoría de las veces estas relaciones enfermizas terminan mal o muy mal. normalmente con el hombre entre rejas y la mujer bajo tierra... 

tu experiencia en Latinoamércia fué, como decirlo, según puede verse, muy escasa...



lucasgrijander dijo:


> Quiere eso decir que ese tipo de mujeres no van a controlar tu vida? No, también lo harán, te pongas como te pongas. Pero al menos hay un cierto equilibrio, tanto él como ella dan algo y reciben algo a cambio.
> 
> En el matrimonio antiguo existía ese equilibrio por el cual los dos salían ganando. Pero hoy eso ha desaparecido, razón por la cual casarse es algo absolutamente absurdo para un hombre.



el matrimonio, o mejor digamos la vida en pareja (seamos mas amplios de mente lucas) es una unión por conveniencias. eso fué, es y seguirá siendo así. ahora, ¿que casarse es algo absurdo?, si estamos de acuerdo. no te casés, nadie te obliga. muchas mujeres tampoco queremos casarnos. tenés que ampliar tu horizonte de búsqueda.



lucasgrijander dijo:


> La mujer moderna, de la que la española es su peor versión, no considera que *tenga que hacer el más mínimo esfuerzo por tener a su hombre feliz*. Él simplemente está allí siempre, disponible, y ella puede exigirle cualquier cosa. Por ejemplo, empepitarse de por vida contra su voluntad. Y eso es posible porque, como ha dicho alguno más arriba, hay mucho español pagafantas dispuesto a vender su alma al diablo por un polvo a la semana.



¿vos estás esperando una mujer que "te tenga feliz"? Explayate mas en estos detalles. ¿qué debe hacer una mujer para *tener feliz* a su hombre?



lucasgrijander dijo:


> ... La pregunta en un caso como ése es: vale la pena aguantar a una mujer a la que aprecias y respetas pero a la que *ya no quieres*, para dar a tus hijos la mejor educación y *el mejor hogar posible*?



lo remarcado en tu pregunta es excluyente. si no hay amor y cariño, dudo mucho que por mucha *"estricta educación"* que les des a tus hijos puedan tener un hogar y un seno familiar en el que se encuentren a gusto.



lucasgrijander dijo:


> ... Dejemos de esperar que la mujer va a compartir con nosotros el maravilloso universo de inquietudes intelectuales masculinas. *Las mujeres sólo se interesan por las relaciones personales, punto*. Esperar más de ellas es tan absurdo como esperar de un hombre que tenga interés en el color de las cortinas del salón.



te falta conocer mas mujeres y tal vez mas hombres... 



lucasgrijander dijo:


> Sin duda la mayor parte de los hombres *se someten al yugo femenil*, como explica Esther Vilar. Estoy harto de hablar con gente de mi edad (digamos que más o menos 30) cuyo universo vital se reduce al *trabajo y a la mujer*. Un trabajo que en su mayoría *detestan* y una mujer a la que están deseando poner los cuernos cada semana. *Es patético*.



¿y porqué no se separan? ¿porqué no se buscan otra? ¿porqué no se buscan otro trabajo? ¿quién te obliga a vivir una vida que no te gusta? si, es patético.



lucasgrijander dijo:


> Son los mismos que te miran con espanto cuando te marchas a conocer otro país, otra forma de vivir, asumiendo riesgos, dejando atrás ciertas seguridades, lanzándote a la piscina sin saber si hay agua. Son esa mayoría que vive en el rebaño sin saber ni siquiera si es feliz, porque nunca han probado otra cosa, y que miran con envidia a cualquiera que eleve su cabeza por encima de la cómoda mediocridad en la que ellos se instalaron hace tiempo



te lo digo con todo el respeto del mundo. por tu forma de escribir no se nota que hubieras viajado mucho o tuvieras mucho mundo... si tus viviencias personales, tus odiseas por paises y los riesgos personales que asumiste te llevaron a la experiencia con tu amiga venezolana, tenés que viajar mas, mucho mas... 



lucasgrijander dijo:


> ... Pero para qué quiere uno treintañeras amargadas, si las de diez años menos son encantadoras y están muchísimo más buenas? *Yo hace tiempo que a las de mi edad ni las miro, es una pérdida de tiempo absoluta.*
> 
> Española y de más de 30 años...??? Ni regalada!!



pensalo de otra manera. las mujeres de tu edad, tienen mas experiencia y son personas que no se contentarán fácilmente con un hombre que *solo* las valore por ser mas encantadoras y estar mas buenas. la gente se "empareja" con lo que puede, lucas... 



lucasgrijander dijo:


> El mundo es enorme, my friend, sólo hay que salir a conocerlo. Hay mujeres dispuestas a la aventura, *pero necesitan un hombre que se la proponga, o de lo contrario se convierten en visilleras y se marchitan.*
> 
> Saludos.



tenés una concepción del mundo femenino muy encorcetada. te deseo suerte, pero si lo que estás buscando son mujeres que te estén esperando para convertirlas en seres nuevos y listos para compartir "el maravilloso universo de inquietudes intelectuales masculinas", lo tenés crudo.

Saludos, viajero.


----------



## goliardo (28 Sep 2008)

Marcela dijo:


> ¿estás hablando de relaciones heterosexuales o estás incluyendo las relaciones homosexuales en tus teorías de la convivencia? la buena predisposición para vivir en armonía con uno mismo y luego con tu pareja, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con tu sexo o identidad sexual. ¿no te parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé cómo eres capaz de dar consejos y de creerte que sabes más que los demás si ni siquiera eres capaz de escribir sin faltas de ortografía.

Qué dolor, qué dolor.

En negrita roja he puesto las más graves. En rojo pero sin negrita están puestas las formas americanizadas que usas. Eso pasa, lo que está en negrita no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2008)

He empezado a leer el libro y sí, tiene muy muy buena pinta. Gracias a quién lo puso en formato .doc.


----------



## androm (28 Sep 2008)

Este libro por las tapas parece de la revolucion del 68, alguien sabe cuando fue publicado?


----------



## androm (28 Sep 2008)

En fin, que queda claro que la afición de los señores por las mujeres es bastante superior que al revés porque si los hombres exigieran a las mujeres todo lo que éstas piden a la hora de buscar pareja, me parece que la prueba del algodón no lo pasariais ni una.....


----------



## lucasgrijander (29 Sep 2008)

Marcela dijo:


> ¿estás hablando de relaciones heterosexuales o estás incluyendo las relaciones homosexuales en tus teorías de la convivencia? la buena predisposición para vivir en armonía con uno mismo y luego con tu pareja, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con tu sexo o identidad sexual. ¿no te parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Me gustaría contestar a sus argumentos... pero no da usted ninguno. 

Lo único que dice es que he conocido a pocas mujeres y que tengo poca experiencia. Efectivamente, no he salido jamás de mi casa y la única mujer con la que me he cruzado en mi vida ha sido mi madre. Pero esa cuestión es ajena a esta discusión y carente por completo de interés. Yo podría no haber hablado jamás con ninguna mujer y sin embargo tener razón en lo que digo, o podría haberme cepillado a media Latinoamerica y estar equivocado en mis conclusiones. Son dos cosas diferentes, aunque probablemente este razonamiento tan elemental sea demasiado para la escasa capacidad de abstracción que usted demuestra tener.

El caso es que, como suele suceder, las mujeres no contestan con argumentos racionales. Es parte de su ser, hace tiempo que lo asumí. Como también asumí el analfabetismo de una buena parte de quienes participan en este foro, incapaces de redactar dos líneas sin atropellar la ortografía, la gramática y la lógica más elementales (los americanismos son perfectamente correctos, ojo).

Las mujeres y los hombres somos diferentes en muchas cosas, y somos parecidos en otras. Decir que no se pueden hacer generalizaciones al respecto es no querer ver la realidad. Hay ciertas características propias de cada sexo. Quienes carecen de capacidad para verlas o no quieren hacer ningún esfuerzo mental dicen que no, que no hay hombres y mujeres, sólo hay personas. Es absurdo perder el tiempo con ellos. La verdad está ahí delante, para quien quiera verla.


Esther Vilar exagera de forma desmesurada en varios pasajes del libro, pero en la mayor parte dice verdades imposibles de rebatir.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Sep 2008)

Aquí otra joya que he encontrado en el libro digna de mención:



> Se considera digno al joven que funda una familia y se dedica desde aquel momento, durante toda su vida, a la alimentación de su mujer y de sus hijos, ge¬neralmente por medio de actividades sin interés o monótonamente repetidas. La sociedad excluye y desprecia al varón que no se ata, que no engendra niños, que vive unas veces aquí y otras allí, que hace unas veces una cosa y otras veces otra -según le interese, y para alimentarse a sí mismo y sólo a sí mismo-, y que, cuando encuentra a una mujer, se enfrenta con ella como un hombre libre, y no con la uniformidad del es¬clavo.



Cuánta verdad, joder, cuánta verdad destilan sus palabras.


----------



## Androphonoio (19 Abr 2013)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En cuanto les hablas de política o economía, te dicen que cambies de tema.



Hace algún tiempo que solo tropiezo con mujeres llenas de intereses culturales, motivaciones y adoradoras de argumentaciones sesudas, buscadoras de verdades hambrientas de afinidad espiritual.

Y la verdad es que poco a poco he ido madurando mi posición. 
Uno, hace años, pensaba en encontrar alguien con quién compartir parcela emocional; una casita al margen del mundo, ajenos a convenciones, tendencias y persuasiones exteriores a ambos.

Ahora, he descubierto que esa misma parcela es mía y que no cabe nadie más que yo. Lo cual no quiere decir que no pueda convivir con nadie, enamorarme o como diablos se quiera llamar. La cosa, para mí, es saber disfrutar de la compañía de todo tipo de mujeres, sin importar etiquetas o aficiones: féminas de voz aguda y tacones perpetuos; yeguas bebedoras con las retinas entumecidas cada mañana; mujeres silenciosas que acaban por turbarte con apenas un amago de sonrisa...

No creo que la tal Esther Vilar tenga razón, no totalmente. Al fin y al cabo siempre se puede decidir que clase de vida quieres llevar, o como verla.

Y coño, ninguna es fea por donde mea!


----------



## pablosales (9 Jun 2014)

Resubo esto



> Para despertarles a ustedes la curiosidad por leer este libro extraigo de él unas cuantas líneas, unos cuantos fragmentos para que puedan entender un poco el punto de vista de Esther Vilar:
> 
> «A diferencia de la mujer, el varón es hermoso, porque, a diferencia de la mujer, es un ser espiritual. Eso significa que el hombre tiene curiosidad (quiere saber cómo es el mundo que le rodea, y cómo funciona).Que piensa (obtiene inferencias de los datos que encuentra). Que es creador (hace cosas nuevas sobre la base de lo que conoce acerca de lo ya existente.) Que tiene sentimiento (el varón registra lo habitual, pero con los más sutiles matices, en su amplísima escala emocional, extraordinariamente rica de dimensiones. Y, además, crea o descubre nuevos valores emocionales y los hace accesibles a las demás personas mediante sensibles descripciones o ejemplificaciones artísticas). No hay duda de que de todas esas cualidades del varón la curiosidad es la más acusada. Se trata de una curiosidad tan diferente de la de la mujer que la cosa requiere imprescindiblemente algunos comentarios. La mujer no se interesa en principio más que por cosas que puede aprovechar directa y útilmente para sí misma. Cuando una mujer lee un artículo político, es mucho más probable que esté intentando capturar a un estudiante de Políticas que interesándose por la suerte de los chinos, los israelitas o los sudafricanos. Si consulta en un diccionario el artículo dedicado a un filósofo griego, eso no quiere decir que se le haya despertado repentinamente el interés por la filosofía griega, sino que necesita alguna palabra relacionada con aquel filósofo para resolver un crucigrama. Si está estudiando los prospectos de publicidad de un nuevo automóvil, es que se lo quiere comprar, y no que esté platónicamente interesada por sus posibles novedades técnicas. Es un hecho que la mayoría de las mujeres -incluidas las que son madres- no tienen idea de cómo surge el fruto humano, de cómo se desarrolla en su cuerpo ni qué estadios atraviesa hasta llegar al nacimiento. Y para ellas sería completamente superfluo saber algo sobre esas cosas, puesto que, de todos modos, no podría darles influencia alguna sobre el desarrollo del feto. Lo que les importa saber es que el embarazo dura nueve meses, que hay que cuidarse mientras dura y que a la menor complicación hay que ir al médico, el cual, naturalmente, lo arreglará todo. La curiosidad del varón es muy diferente: se basta a sí misma, no está directamente ligada a ningún efecto útil. Y, sin embargo, es más útil que la de la mujer.»
> 
> «El hombre no se limita a informarse de todo lo que pasa alrededor suyo (y en todo el mundo), sino que, además, lo interpreta. Como intenta informarse de todo, le resulta fácil hacer comparaciones, reconocer ciertas regularidades de los sucedidos y aplicarlas útilmente, siempre con la finalidad de conseguir algo diferente, a saber, algo nuevo. No hará falta subrayar que todos los inventos y todos los descubrimientos de este mundo han sido obra de varones, trátese de electricidad, de aerodinámica, de ginecología, de cibernética, de mecánica, de física cuántica, de hidráulica o de teoría de la evolución. Hasta los principios de la psicología infantil, de la alimentación de los lactantes o de la conservación de alimentos han sido descubiertos por varones.»



[YOUTUBE]uKLJhinP4h4[/YOUTUBE]

EL VARÓN DOMADO. Un libro de Esther Vilar


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jul 2018)

Estaba en el desvan de Calopez y me he encontrado este hilo debajo de una caja, junto unos trozos de tela...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2018)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En cuanto les hablas de política o economía, te dicen que cambies de tema.



O peor, se acaban aburriendo y te cambian por otro que les hable de chorradas.


----------



## musIII (16 Jul 2018)

Joder, siempre le tuve cierta aprensión pensando que era un libro digno de Lidia Falcón o sus amigas y resulta ser la némesis del hembrismo victimista y...supremacista desde sus complejos...
Una introducción:

EL VARÓN DOMADO. Un libro de Esther Vilar

El libro:

https://oscarperdomoleon.files.word...c3b3n-domado-esther-vilar-el-varon-domado.pdf
El debate:

Debate sobre Feminismo Esther Vilar vs Alice Schwarzer 1975 - YouTube

Parece un libro premonotorio de lo que estamos viendo hoy, y , visto sus videos y respuestas a petardas que se revolvían en sus asientos cuando les argumentaba ya en los 70´s , es patente que se ha generalizado la agresividad de un feminismo que los hombres hemos preferido ignorar y que nos va a traer muchas más complicaciones si no lo enfrentamos como el gran enemigo que dice ser...

La verdad, grande Esther Vilas...buen reflote de hilo...que dure...!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Abr 2020)

Hay que resubirlo ahora que estamos ante el fin del mundo conocido.


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (21 Abr 2020)

Lo tengo en PDF. Siempre me ha parecido una parodia como el manifiesto scum. Hay que leerlos desde esa perspectiva para no deprimirse


----------



## V. Crawley (21 Abr 2020)

Deberíais echarle un vistazo a El Menstruador, de Lázara Blázquez Noeno. Es un libro súper atiquense y habla sobre la ley viogen.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Jun 2022)

Upeo para que nuevas generaciones de foreros vean como se foreaba hace 15 años.


----------

